# How about Tata, Mahindra, Bajaj, TVS in Pakistan?



## shree835

Indian car companies like Tata, Mahindra and 2 wheeler comanies like Bajaj and TVS are one of the biggest manufacturers of automobiles in the world (Eg: Bajaj Auto is world's 4'th largest 2 wheeler maker).

These companies are also big exporters of Indian made cars/bikes to many countries in the world including India's neighbouring countries like Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bangladesh.

But sadly these companies have not been able to do business in Pakistan due to political reasons.

Has the time now come for these companies to enter Pakistan with its products?

Will the Pakistani consumer accept these Indian automobiles?

*Please share your view*.


----------



## funtoosh

dumb thread.. no use discussing


----------



## pak-marine

Pakistan is manufacturing huge amount of 2 wheelers at very cheap prices for the consumer , importing such from India will result affect local industry thus why there is zero chance of Pakistan importing from india . However consumers in India will prefer Pakistani 2 wheelers like shehsawar and many other ... 1 litre main 100 kilometer

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mjnaushad

we will welcome them.....and they will have huge business here



But after few years Indians will be trolling all over PDF that Pakistanis use Indian vehicles and thats reality......

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## KRAIT

I have one point that may be the reason they won't allow but can't post it because it will definitely get me an infraction.


----------



## Rusty

If they follow the laws and pay all the taxes, I don't see why they can't come to Pakistan. 
Problem is that Pakistan has an auto mafia that is run by Pak-Suzuki and they make it so it's very hard for anyone to compete wit them.


----------



## rai_kamal

pak-marine said:


> Pakistan is manufacturing huge amount of 2 wheelers at very cheap prices for the consumer , importing such from India will result affect local industry thus why there is zero chance of Pakistan importing from india . However consumers in India will prefer Pakistani 2 wheelers like shehsawar and many other ... 1 litre main 100 kilometer


Post images man, jara iski style bhi to dekhe ki..splendor,discover,xcd, etc ki takkar me kaisi dikhti hai ??
plz post images and then comment, it will elp your point here..
Mine favourite is...







1 litre mein 50 kilometer jati hai, magar 130km/hr top speed, 14.2 bhp power, comfort me best, engine smoothestone and ofcourse 150cc..
Show some thing like this,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tatasteel

pak-marine said:


> Pakistan is manufacturing huge amount of 2 wheelers at very cheap prices for the consumer , importing such from India will result affect local industry thus why there is zero chance of Pakistan importing from india . However consumers in India will prefer Pakistani 2 wheelers like shehsawar and many other ... 1 litre main 100 kilometer


which one gives 100 km milage.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Both have markets for each other's bikes, Pakistanis can get access to Indian 150cc bikes, while Indians can get more fuel efficient bikes, given that they meets our emission standards.


----------



## livingdead

pak-marine said:


> Pakistan is manufacturing huge amount of 2 wheelers at very cheap prices for the consumer , importing such from India will result affect local industry thus why there is zero chance of Pakistan importing from india . However consumers in India will prefer Pakistani 2 wheelers like shehsawar and many other ... 1 litre main 100 kilometer


Why would it result in affecting local industry. Will pakistani public prefer Indian 2 wheelers?


----------



## hankau62

Well World is big enough to keep the production line of Indian automobile industry busy 24/7. What required is proper advertisement and support in foreign world. They are already selling it in Africa and Latin America.

IF Pakistani and their Govt. thinks when its time for import from India, it can be easily arranged. Till then its Pakistan's right to decide which vehicle they want to ride.


----------



## pak-marine

rai_kamal said:


> 1 litre mein 50 kilometer jati hai, magar 130km/hr top speed, 14.2 bhp power, comfort me best, engine smoothestone and ofcourse 150cc..
> Show some thing like this,..



people in the subcontinent want to save more on the milage than any thing else , Indians should allow pakistani 2 wheelers so that they can get releif from rip of prices and in return may be pakistanis may consider your cars



hinduguy said:


> Why would it result in affecting local industry. Will pakistani public prefer Indian 2 wheelers?



i dont think so pakistanis would actually consider indian 2 wheelars as i remember back in the day chinese companies introduced heavy bikes but they vanished later on as the demand in pakistan is for mostly energy efficient bikes.



tatasteel said:


> which one gives 100 km milage.



BML Motorcycle Price in Pakistan | BM70 Bike Price | Prices in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingkobra

pak-marine said:


> people in the subcontinent want to save more on the milage than any thing else , Indians should allow pakistani 2 wheelers so that they can get releif from rip of prices and in return may be pakistanis may consider your cars
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think so pakistanis would actually consider indian 2 wheelars as i remember back in the day chinese companies introduced heavy bikes but they vanished later on as the demand in pakistan is for mostly energy efficient bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> BML Motorcycle Price in Pakistan | BM70 Bike Price | Prices in Pakistan



No offense dude but if i buy this bike even my grandfather will make fun of me..It will be good for dudhwalas and delivery boys..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rai_kamal

pak-marine said:


> people in the subcontinent want to save more on the milage than any thing else , Indians should allow pakistani 2 wheelers so that they can get releif from rip of prices and in return may be pakistanis may consider your cars


So you think that pakistani bikes can easily be sold here, there are many conditions like emition standards, style, engine, tax,etc which will make it difficuly, even if GOI allows import without any duty..then your bikes will have to compete with some of the bikes like splendor+, passion,etc. You know how many of them sold in a month, more than 4 lakhs in month just two of those bikes..
Hero motocorp itself sells 5.5 lakh bikes per month.. 3+lakh by bajaj, 2.2+ by honda, 1.8+ by tvs..How your companies will even stand in front of them..


----------



## Bhairava

Skull and Bones said:


> Both have markets for each other's bikes, Pakistanis can get access to Indian 150cc bikes, while Indians can get more fuel efficient bikes, given that they meets our emission standards.



You wont get more fuel efficient bikes than Bajaj Platina [one of my friend's gives about 90kmpl] and Bajaj CT100 - greater than 100kmpl....


----------



## livingdead

pak-marine said:


> people in the subcontinent want to save more on the milage than any thing else , Indians should allow pakistani 2 wheelers so that they can get releif from rip of prices and in return may be pakistanis may consider your cars
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think so pakistanis would actually consider indian 2 wheelars as i remember back in the day chinese companies introduced heavy bikes but they vanished later on as the demand in pakistan is for mostly energy efficient bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> BML Motorcycle Price in Pakistan | BM70 Bike Price | Prices in Pakistan


Bajaj platina claims 120 kmpl but not sure whether really true.
There are no 70 cc bikes in India(I may be wrong) so it is difficult to compare.


----------



## Bhairava

kingkobra said:


> No offense dude but if i buy this bike even my grandfather will make fun of me..It will be good for dudhwalas and delivery boys..



Looks like a cross between Suzuki AX100R and Hero Honda CD100..


----------



## rajnikant

pak-marine said:


> people in the subcontinent want to save more on the milage than any thing else , Indians should allow pakistani 2 wheelers so that they can get releif from rip of prices and in return may be pakistanis may consider your cars
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think so pakistanis would actually consider indian 2 wheelars as i remember back in the day chinese companies introduced heavy bikes but they vanished later on as the demand in pakistan is for mostly energy efficient bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> BML Motorcycle Price in Pakistan | BM70 Bike Price | Prices in Pakistan


dude check out Hero honda CD 100 this BML looks like copy of that. even then CD 100 looks much better then this...I guess hero honda has discontinued this bike now.


----------



## pak-marine

rai_kamal said:


> So you think that pakistani bikes can easily be sold here, there are many conditions like emition standards, style, engine, tax,etc which will make it difficuly, even if GOI allows import without any duty..then your bikes will have to compete with some of the bikes like splendor+, passion,etc. You know how many of them sold in a month, more than 4 lakhs in month just two of those bikes..
> Hero motocorp itself sells 5.5 lakh bikes per month.. 3+lakh by bajaj, 2.2+ by honda, 1.8+ by tvs..How your companies will even stand in front of them..


Various products but i seriously think Pakistani products have a greater chance to make it big in the Indian market , i have posted a link and you can see the details there are a hundred manufacturers making thousands of different bikes i am sure they can give Indian products a run for their money ..


----------



## rai_kamal

Bhairava said:


> You wont get more fuel efficient bikes than Bajaj Platina [one of my friend's gives about 90kmpl] and Bajaj CT100 - greater than 100kmpl....


There was one bike yamaha ybk, i heard it was giving a mileage of around 110 kmpl.. and was of 95 cc.very small, hardly took two people..


----------



## livingdead

pak-marine said:


> Various products but i seriously think Pakistani products have a greater chance to make it big in the Indian market , i have posted a link and you can see the details there are a hundred manufacturers making thousands of different bikes i am sure they can give Indian products a run for their money ..


They are all 70 cc bikes mate. Most Indian bikes start from 100 cc. Here are some low range Indian bike they will have to compete with.
Cheapest Bikes in India, Low Cost Bikes, Affordable Cheap Bikes in India | Auto News Junction


----------



## pak-marine

hinduguy said:


> They are all 70 cc bikes mate. Most Indian bikes start from 100 cc. Here are some low range Indian bike they will have to compete with.
> Cheapest Bikes in India, Low Cost Bikes, Affordable Cheap Bikes in India | Auto News Junction



Why would india not manufacture 70cc ?? are gas prices that low

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

pak-marine said:


> Why would india not manufacture 70cc ?? are gas prices that low



Even ladies scooters nowadays start from 100cc...


----------



## pak-marine

Bhairava said:


> Even ladies scooters nowadays start from 100cc...



hmm i would like to see the logic behind it though , is there a regulation by GOI to not to manufacture below 100cc , or is it the consumer demand ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

70 cc is a disgrace to any rider .
Seriously man how do you even drive those in your cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airuah

rai_kamal said:


> There was one bike yamaha ybk, i heard it was giving a mileage of around 110 kmpl.. and was of 95 cc.very small, hardly took two people..



no dude ...my broher had one ....gave some 60ish


----------



## tarrar

Nope we don't need those craps, keep the crap in your country.


----------



## pak-marine

Akash A. said:


> 70 cc is a disgrace to any rider .
> Seriously man how do you even drive those in your cities



wont u agree they look better than horse and donkey carts in mid city traffic ??

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Fazlu

pak-marine said:


> hmm i would like to see the logic behind it though , is there a regulation by GOI to not to manufacture below 100cc , or is it the consumer demand ?


 
Yes, its the consumer demand. Also, i dont think you need a licence to drive a 70 cc motorbike in India.

The primary competitors would be BSA electric scooters.


----------



## livingdead

pak-marine said:


> hmm i would like to see the logic behind it though , is there a regulation by GOI to not to manufacture below 100cc , or is it the consumer demand ?


I am not aware of any GoI regulation. Small scooters for ladies (scooty) and mopeds do come at around 70cc.
Scootygiri - TVS Scooty pep+


----------



## ashokdeiva

pak-marine said:


> hmm i would like to see the logic behind it though , is there a regulation by GOI to not to manufacture below 100cc , or is it the consumer demand ?


its mostly consumer demand, the roads in most cities are well layed and more the power, the more the riding comfort and good throtle response.
besides there is a optimum level where the low and high cc engines emit, un-burnt hyrocarbon where as 100 to 250 ccs have the best emision standards



pak-marine said:


> wont u agree they look better than horse and donkey carts in mid city traffic ??


don't take it seriously, there are 75 cc engines still in production in INDIA, TVS Excel Super is a 75 cc engine with a good pulling capacity. But its the only two stroke engine in production in INDIA. the rest of the two stroke engines are banned and no longer you'll be able to get a new endorsment for two stroke engine.

TVS Motor

INDIAN village runs on this vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## protest

Two stroke engines are banned in India for their emission standards. None of Pakistani well known bikes would be allowed in Indian market.

PS: This, I am waiting for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

No, theirs are 4 stroke too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

No offence.. but Pakistani motorcycle industry is like cottage industry. I can see what is on offer especially if You read "pakwheels" like forums. 125cc 80s vintage Honda motorcycles are considered "quality". 70cc engines with fragile frames like you see in Luna or TVS 50. occasional Chinese models appear and disappear.

Your motorcycles are from 70s and 80s. I said most of them. there is absolutely no demand for Rajdoot doodhwala type bikes in India at this time. may be back in 90s. 
I learned that Kinetic is exporting 2003 era "Kinetic stryker" to Pakistan and sold as Habib stryker. these are all old obselete bikes. even the mileage crazy will love style and a good quality engine in India.zz


Bikes/Motorcycles in Pakistan | Bike Chronicles of India

indian bikes vs pakistani bikes

However, Indian auto industry entering Pakistan legally is not going to happen IMO.

auto spares are smuggled to Pakistan through other countries? Thailand will be a good option than India for direct business since India and Pakistan cannot have peace anytime soon.


----------



## acetophenol

protest said:


> Two stroke engines are banned in India for their emission standards. None of Pakistani well known bikes would be allowed in Indian market.
> 
> PS: This, I am waiting for.


 
They are askn 8 months waiting period


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Hero MotoCorp is the 'World No.1' two-wheeler company.

Bajaj Auto is the world's third-largest manufacturer of motorcycles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

Rusty said:


> *If they follow the laws and pay all the taxes,* I don't see why they can't come to Pakistan.
> Problem is that Pakistan has an auto mafia that is run by Pak-Suzuki and they make it so it's very hard for anyone to compete wit them.


first ask your people to do that.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1ndy

hinduguy said:


> Bajaj platina claims 120 kmpl but not sure whether really true.
> There are no 70 cc bikes in India(I may be wrong) so it is difficult to compare.


 
not 120 kmpl but 95-100 (my dad have platina.)


----------



## Uchiha

takeiteasy said:


> No offence.. but Pakistani motorcycle industry is like cottage industry. I can see what is on offer especially if You read "pakwheels" like forums. 125cc 80s vintage Honda motorcycles are considered "quality". 70cc engines with fragile frames like you see in Luna or TVS 50. occasional Chinese models appear and disappear.
> 
> Your motorcycles are from 70s and 80s. I said most of them. there is absolutely no demand for Rajdoot doodhwala type bikes in India at this time. may be back in 90s.
> I learned that Kinetic is exporting 2003 era "Kinetic stryker" to Pakistan and sold as Habib stryker. these are all old obselete bikes. even the mileage crazy will love style and a good quality engine in India.zz
> 
> 
> Bikes/Motorcycles in Pakistan | Bike Chronicles of India
> 
> indian bikes vs pakistani bikes
> 
> However, Indian auto industry entering Pakistan legally is not going to happen IMO.
> 
> auto spares are smuggled to Pakistan through other countries? Thailand will be a good option than India for direct business since India and Pakistan cannot have peace anytime soon.


Not true, all the forums are bs, theyre mostly semi educated people really. Other than pdfer her who are the educated class and put up a fight with indians, most uneducated illetrate starplus watching and bollywood loving pakistanis worship india and anything indian. Talk to any pakistani who hasnt completed high school and they'll agree with what i have said. Here most people are educated so you get a different opinion.


----------



## Qasibr

Given the great integrity and love of honesty that our Indian neighbors have, it is no surprise that they're comparing Honda CD-70s with their mid-range bikes.

For a fair comparison though, you have to look at bikes like Ravi Piaggio Storm in the market:














From certain angles, it looks like it's designers tried to make it look like a Harley and a sports-bike. Perhaps due to that, personally I'm not a big fan of the front. But people tend to modify this stuff quiet heavily. For example, it's common to install CG-125's front lights on this bike. Ravi has iterated and released newer improved models almost every year; Looks like they have talent, and I can't wait to see where they go with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aristocrat

What about scooters for women??its a strongly contested market in india.How r things in pakistan??


----------



## mjnaushad

kingkobra said:


> No offense dude but if i buy this bike even my grandfather will make fun of me..It will be good for dudhwalas and delivery boys..



None taken

Yes its classic doodhwala bike and most of youngster who use this bike main aim is efficient bike not style.......

Those who can afford and want style in a bike go for imported ones....

Infact you can check in with Stealth (member).....He is way to much into bikes.



aristocrat said:


> What about scooters for women??its a strongly contested market in india.How r things in pakistan??



Scooty trend took a hike few years back....haven't seen many since then....Scooty also got famous as most of them were below 50cc which means they dont need registration and other legal process...Its like having a bike


----------



## takeiteasy

Uchiha said:


> Not true, all the forums are bs, theyre mostly semi educated people really. Other than pdfer her who are the educated class and put up a fight with indians, most uneducated illetrate starplus watching and bollywood loving pakistanis worship india and anything indian. Talk to any pakistani who hasnt completed high school and they'll agree with what i have said. Here most people are educated so you get a different opinion.



fine. there are deluded patriots who believes that Pakistanis will absolutely love Indian stuffs(like a apple fanboy craving for ipad ). I will rather see Tata Trucks running in Iraq than in Pakistan in next 100 years.
__
Piaggio storm from the looks uses engine and design from LML Adreno which was from circa 2002. and do You know LML partnered with Piaggio all those years. they were once called LML-Vespa FYI.





http://www.indiabike.com/roadtest/lml/index.htm
http://www.indiabike.com/infobank/lmlenergyfx.htm


----------



## Qasibr

takeiteasy said:


> I will rather see Tata Trucks running in Iraq than in Pakistan in next 100 years.



Why!?!!* What have you got against Iraq??*



> Piaggio storm from the looks uses engine and design from LML Adreno which was from circa 2002.



The two bikes look pretty different. Most sports bikes have fenders like that. Ravi Piaggio looks generations ahead of that. To each his own. You must be quiet a mechanic to be able to tell what engine that bike uses from an advert picture.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

mjnaushad said:


> we will welcome them.....and they will have huge business here
> 
> 
> 
> But after few years Indians will be trolling all over PDF that Pakistanis use Indian vehicles and thats reality......



VEry well said, a bit like Chinese members with Indians.


----------



## takeiteasy

Qasibr said:


> Why!?!! What have you got against Iraq??


Nice Try.


----------



## Raje amar

takeiteasy said:


> fine. there are deluded patriots who believes that Pakistanis will absolutely love Indian stuffs(like a apple fanboy craving for ipad ).* I will rather see Tata Trucks running in Iraq* than in Pakistan in next 100 years.
> __
> Piaggio storm from the looks uses engine and design from LML Adreno which was from circa 2002. and do You know LML partnered with Piaggio all those years. they were once called LML-Vespa FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.indiabike.com/roadtest/lml/index.htm
> http://www.indiabike.com/infobank/lmlenergyfx.htm



well TATA has already shiped more than 300 vehicles (trucks, busses & pickups) to Iraq.


----------



## saroshshahid

India has good bikes but i dont see that they will make a huge business over here as my fellow pakistani's have already explained why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kumarkumar1867

pak-marine said:


> Why would india not manufacture 70cc ?? are gas prices that low



Forget about Indian men even Indian women & college girls will hate such powerless vehicles, indian vehicles are mix of good power,decent emission standards ,good throttle response, sufficient mileage & style all this at a affording price.





pak-marine said:


> wont u agree they look better than horse and donkey carts in mid city traffic ??


than it might suit Pakistan more I guess as there are no horse or donkey carts seen in indian mid cities.


----------



## Baby Leone

well why not If they maintain the quality, standard, pay taxes & follow Pakistani Laws, with no harm to Pakistani industry than only, 

BTW it seems Pakistanis will not be intrested in indian cars 100% sure, cz of the higher quality cars are already available in Pakistan & indians cannt match the standard of Honda, Toyota etc which are popular among masses,

better sale those low standard indian cars of tata wata to bangladesh or some african countries....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ha ha ha ha i love when my pakistani freinds talk like that ....well dont worry too much about indian quality & low prices the big bro of yours is the master of that art good luck freinds for the future & for yopur kind information we indian have be exporting spares to you since ages thru smuggling & now thru dubai so cheers mates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

GURU DUTT said:


> ha ha ha ha i love when my pakistani freinds talk like that ....well dont worry too much about indian quality & low prices the big bro of yours is the master of that art good luck freinds for the future & for yopur kind information we indian have be exporting spares to you since ages thru smuggling & now thru dubai so cheers mates


 
GURU uncle dont start the BS of that spare parts again, as the OP is in the view of selling the complete product in Pakistan which seems not possible provided the standard of indian toys, 

why it seems offensive to you guys when pakistanis are not intrestd in low quality products?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ha ha ha whatever you say Javed well i dont mind till im & my family is makin money f that so hardli matters to me ....

cheers mate


----------



## lightoftruth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tatasteel

protest said:


> PS: This, I am waiting for.



what is its name dude ?


----------



## acetophenol

tatasteel said:


> what is its name dude ?


 
Pulsar 200ns!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Wow!  I would love to see Hafiz Saeed on a TVS moped with an RPG slung over his shoulder, riding into the dusk! The new Ninja on the block, heralding a new-fangled terror outfit called the* Ninja-e-Toiba!* 





Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Uchiha

maint1234 said:


> Do women normally drive 2 wheelers in pakistan , cause i was reading about the surprise a pakistani got on crossing from the wagah border into India and seeing so many women on 2 wheelers in India ?


SOME people here are very prejudiced and have some backward beliefs. So that's unlikely.
Although it's unsafe as there are many robberies to motorcylists on gunpoint so ofcourse there's an added risk for women.


----------



## punnu83

Akash A. said:


> 70 cc is a disgrace to any rider .
> Seriously man how do you even drive those in your cities


true as i own 350cc enfield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killerx

love to see these bikes in paksitan mate

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shree835

Mr Javed said:


> GURU uncle dont start the BS of that spare parts again, as the OP is in the view of selling the complete product in Pakistan which seems not possible provided the standard of indian toys,
> 
> why it seems offensive to you guys when pakistanis are not intrestd in low quality products?


 
Chicha Javed...How do you know that Indian got low quality products...??...Or Simply you got mouth along with tong...So you are using it...You are buying or not does not matter ...But please don talk baseless...


----------



## IND151

i have heard that a Chinese company sells tractors in Pakistan and that company is in JV with Mahindra and Mahindra


----------



## xuxu1457

"But sadly these companies have not been able to do business in Pakistan due to political reasons."
I don't think this is political reasons, why not Indian moto in Japan, China or other countries,

Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bangladesh are micro market, Sri Lanka imported 100000 moto/year, in which 30% are second hand moto
the sale of moto in Nepal is 15000/year
The motorcycle sales volume in Bangladeshwas 185,000 units. motorcycles manufactured by Bajaj of India takes the largest market share in Bangladesh at 30%(only 55500). The nationally owned assembler Atlas Bangladesh Ltd. which primarily assembles Hero Honda brand shares 22% of the market at the second place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punnu83

which **** can match this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

pulsar 220

How about this 










And here comes the master peice . The best thing that has happened to Indian roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

punnu83 said:


> which **** can match this


 
Made like a gun,goes like a bullet!



Akash A. said:


> pulsar 220
> 
> How about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes the master peice . The best thig that has happened to Indian roads


 
Bro,is the last pic of bajaj avenger?(frm cell phone,pics no clarity)


----------



## Backbencher

acetophenol said:


> Made like a gun,goes like a bullet!
> 
> 
> 
> *Bro,is the last pic of bajaj avenger?(frm cell phone,pics no clarity)*


Yes it is avenger mate .


----------



## KRAIT

punnu83 said:


> which **** can match this


Exactly mate, Nothing comes near to Royal Enfield Bullet...I have 1973 model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher




----------



## acetophenol

Akash A. said:


> Yes it is avenger mate .


 
Are you serious in calling it the best thing ever happened to indian roads?
IMO,its a gayish bike. The design is fine,the ride is good too,but by the way it sounds,blaaah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

Hero's product


----------



## acetophenol

Akash A. said:


> Hero's product


 
Lets rub salt in the wounds, bro please post pics of impulse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

tarrar said:


> Nope we don't need those craps, keep the crap in your country.


huh come on i really like the style though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

acetophenol said:


> Are you serious in calling it the best thing ever happened to indian roads?
> IMO,its a gayish bike. The design is fine,the ride is good too,but by the way it sounds,blaaah!


I love this bike . U know its perception . U like this and i like that .
BTW my father has an awesome royal enfeild which really looks amazing .
Wait on for a bit i'll post its image in a while


----------



## Backbencher

Another hero's kid


----------



## IND151

^^ yes true

BTW can you tell me is XUV 500 is as popular as Scorpio


----------



## Backbencher




----------



## acetophenol

maint1234 said:


> Most of these indian bikes are designed abroad , so lets not go overboard with the self kudos.
> The vehicle i like is the mahindra suv 500 , it looks awesome.


 
Source for your claim that indian bikes are designed abroad.



Akash A. said:


>


 
Thanks bro!


----------



## Backbencher




----------



## acetophenol

Akash A. said:


> I love this bike . U know its perception . U like this and i like that .
> BTW my father has an awesome royal enfeild which really looks amazing .
> Wait on for a bit i'll post its image in a while


 
Sure bro!


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hindu motorcycles.  

Please tell their mileage also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Don Jaguar said:


> Hindu motorcycles.


   Kya yaar don, hindu word ghusa hi diya tune bikes main.....badiya....ab baat kahan pahunhegi tujhe bhi pata hai mujhe bhi.....kide kar diye tune....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashokdeiva

I love CBZ extreem


----------



## acetophenol

Don Jaguar said:


> Hindu motorcycles.
> 
> Please tell their mileage also.


 
you are funny bro

We've got mileages of all ranges.
Bikes like bajaj platina,cd 100,hero passion,splendour of 100 cc catagory can easily give 80-100 km/ltr mileage.
Bikes like discover,pulsar 135,xcd etc of 100-150 cc range can give 65-75 km/ltr.
All others upto 55 km/ltr



ashokdeiva said:


> I love CBZ extreem


 
You own one,don't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

Don Jaguar said:


> Please tell their mileage also.


100cc engine ~ 75 to 90 KM/LT
125cc engine ~ 55 to 75 KM/LT
150cc engine ~ 40 to 55 KM/LT (Hero Moto Corp CBZ Extreem, Impulse, Hunk, Bajaj Pulsar, TVS Apach 160cc, Honda UNICORN, etc)
180cc engine ~ 35 to 40 KM/LT (TVS Apache 180cc)
200cc engine ~ 32 to 40 KM/LT (Bajaj Pulsar 200cc)
223cc engine ~ 30 to 40 KM/LT (Hero Moto Corp - Karishma)
350cc engine ~ 30 KM/LT (Enfield Bullet is the only one)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

IND151 said:


> ^^ yes true
> 
> BTW can you tell me is XUV 500 is as popular as Scorpio



not even close...


----------



## Fazlu

acetophenol said:


> you are funny bro
> 
> You own one,don't you?



When it comes to Honda, i find the most reliable platform to be the Unicorn. I myself am a proud owner of KTM Duke ( 200 cc ). It took 3 weeks for delivery.

Love every moment in it.


----------



## ashokdeiva

acetophenol said:


> You own one,don't you?


No i dont. I have a TVS Fiero F2, but i am planning to get one, as my father took my 2 wheeler after his retirement



Fazlu said:


> When it comes to Honda, i find the most reliable platform to be the Unicorn. I myself am a proud owner of KTM Duke ( 200 cc ). It took 3 weeks for delivery.
> 
> Love every moment in it.


as a practicing mechanic, i am sure that the spares of this vehicle is very expensive.
UNicorn is one of the proven bikes, but have any of you noted that impulse, cbz extreem, hunk all share the same engine as UNICORN


----------



## Edevelop

No need to import cars. Firstly, it will effect our local industry even further and secondly, not everyone can afford to buy one.

We must first get our public transportation systems like Buses and Railways right....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Fazlu said:


> When it comes to Honda, i find the most reliable platform to be the Unicorn. I myself am a proud owner of KTM Duke ( 200 cc ). It took 3 weeks for delivery.
> 
> Love every moment in it.


 
Buying this bike will be really bad idea for any one with a gf!,considering the pillion seat! Btw,the ride is awesome,no doubt!


----------



## Fazlu

acetophenol said:


> Buying this bike will be really bad idea for any one with a gf!,considering the pillion seat! Btw,the ride is awesome,no doubt!



The ride is beyond awesome  Everytime the display says "*>>>>Ready to race>>>>*" ; "I" feel awesome as well

It being relatively rare and very new, also manages to turn many heads 

As for the gf factor, it is a much better option than having to buy an R-15. Riding the rear seat of an R-15 is like riding an elephant , albeit much more un-comfortable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

cb4 said:


> *No need to import cars.* Firstly, it will effect our local industry even further and secondly, not everyone can afford to buy one.
> 
> We must first get our public transportation systems like Buses and Railways right....


If u havent noticed then this thread is about importing bikes 

Oooucch 








Aaha ise dekh kar ab mann ko shanti mili 




Priced at just above 60000 so it is affordable for middle class families . It also gives a mileage of around 50 km/lt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

ashokdeiva said:


> I love CBZ extreem



I am planning for this Bike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Fazlu said:


> The ride is beyond awesome  Everytime the display says "*>>>>Ready to race>>>>*" ; "I" feel awesome as well
> 
> It being relatively rare and very new, also manages to turn many heads
> 
> As for the gf factor, it is a much better option than having to buy an R-15. Riding the rear seat of an R-15 is like riding an elephant , albeit much more un-comfortable.



I agree - except that you have posted the photo of the 990 Super Duke 

I have the Duke 200 myself (the first one in India) and a Bullet 500 (2002).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

Does this come in Black Blue combination???


----------



## vsdoc

mjnaushad said:


> Does this come in Black Blue combination???



This is V1.0, not sold anymore.

The new version has a two piece step seat, different silencer, and rear tyre hugger, and wider tyre, but from what I've heard, not as sharp as the original.

The colors are blue, black, white, yellow, red. All with the same white graphics (the white one I think has red graphics).

Arguably the best 150 cc in the world today.


----------



## Luffy 500

PAK should not allow any indians junk in their country. They should strengthen their domestic industry first and if they do allow
such junk , they should allow it with JV and technology transfer. 

As for the OP, its true that your 2 wheelers have a significant share of BD market but your passenger cars doesn't compare to the reconditioned toyota vechiles in our country. I am sure its the similar case with SL as well. Rag tag junks like Marutis have only got demand in India. BTW our motorcycle companies like Walton gives these indian junk a good run for their money. With proper gov support they would have kicked these indian junk out of BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fazlu

vsdoc said:


> I agree - except that you have posted the photo of the 990 Super Duke
> 
> I have the Duke 200 myself (the first one in India) and a Bullet 500 (2002).



I know. I posted after a quick Google image search.


----------



## pak-marine

cb4 said:


> No need to import cars. Firstly, it will effect our local industry even further and secondly, not everyone can afford to buy one.
> We must first get our public transportation systems like Buses and Railways right....



I will second that , Car prices are ripp off and consumers are paying huge prices for cars due to restriction on imports .. importing indian cars or if there is any other cheaper option will be a relief to public


----------



## vsdoc

Luffy 500 said:


> PAK should not allow any indians junk in their country. They should strengthen their domestic industry first and if they do allow
> such junk , they should allow it with JV and technology transfer.
> 
> As for the OP, its true that your 2 wheelers have a significant share of BD market but your passenger cars doesn't compare to the reconditioned toyota vechiles in our country. I am sure its the similar case with SL as well. Rag tag junks like Marutis have only got demand in India. BTW our motorcycle companies like Walton gives these indian junk a good run for their money. With proper gov support they would have kicked these indian junk out of BD.



Waltons are pieces of third world canine diarrhea man. Ok for Bangladesh I guess. 

Get serious. We are talking of the big boys here.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Fazlu

Speaking of "Made in India"....

Our Motorcycles Harley-Davidson India

Yes, i admit...its cheating


----------



## vsdoc

Fazlu said:


> I know. I posted after a quick Google image search.


----------



## sangsharma

Akash A. said:


>



I have a black one. Love riding that. Glides over rough roads!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Bikes should be banned in urban India. The people riding them drive like a bunch of lunatics, cutting across lanes not following any traffic rules. They also seem highly unsafe. It is not uncommon to see an Indian father with a helmet on a bike alongwith 3 kids - none of whom have a helmet. What's the logic - "As far as I am safe - I can easily produce more of these!" ??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## manojb

sangsharma said:


> I have a black one. Love riding that. Glides over rough roads!!


 
what is on road price? How reliable parts/servicing? I may ask my bro to buy , as I do most offroad riding while in india. India needs good offroad bikes. I had great expectation from KTM. Disappointed. Good job by Mahindra to enter this segment. This will make other to stop imitating sports bikes.


----------



## vsdoc

manojb said:


> I had great expectation from KTM. Disappointed.



Yup, its definitely not an off-roader and cannot be thrown around, banged, and abused, like say a Bullet. 

Even the ground clearance on paper does not translate into much in real life.

Its an amazing street bike, and a hard core hooligan machine at that. Can't ride peacefully. Always gunning. 

The Impulse is good dynamically, but keep your expectations real as far as engine performance is concerned. Two up she struggles to maintain 100.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashokdeiva

Luffy 500 said:


> PAK should not allow any indians junk in their country. They should strengthen their domestic industry first and if they do allow
> such junk , they should allow it with JV and technology transfer.
> 
> As for the OP, its true that your 2 wheelers have a significant share of BD market but your passenger cars doesn't compare to the reconditioned toyota vechiles in our country. I am sure its the similar case with SL as well. Rag tag junks like Marutis have only got demand in India. BTW our motorcycle companies like Walton gives these indian junk a good run for their money. With proper gov support they would have kicked these indian junk out of BD.


calling our vehicles as JUNK is not going to make your cars the best in the world. non of your cars can compete with Marithi Susuzi RITZ or SWIFT.
If you still call them junk, i rest my case

Note - Kids these days do not grow up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sangsharma

manojb said:


> what is on road price? How reliable parts/servicing? I may ask my bro to buy , as I do most offroad riding while in india. India needs good offroad bikes. I had great expectation from KTM. Disappointed. Good job by Mahindra to enter this segment. This will make other to stop imitating sports bikes.




On road price is around 77K. Parts and servicing...don't worry its Hero Motocorp (Hero Honda), having one of the largest service networks.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Luffy 500 said:


> PAK should not allow any indians junk in their country. They should strengthen their domestic industry first and if they do allow
> such junk , they should allow it with JV and technology transfer.
> 
> As for the OP, its true that your 2 wheelers have a significant share of BD market but your passenger cars doesn't compare to the reconditioned toyota vechiles in our country. I am sure its the similar case with SL as well. Rag tag junks like Marutis have only got demand in India. BTW our motorcycle companies like Walton gives these indian junk a good run for their money. With proper gov support they would have kicked these indian junk out of BD.




Here goes Bangladesh with their Japanese high technology again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

haha ha ha man na maan mai tera mehmaan khud to bangladesh me secondhand engiens from korea se saree auto economy chaltee ahi jo bach jata hai wo Indian industry ke hawale ho jata hai ...........he he he he he wah re rajaa tumahara wahee haal hai beshak fatt jaye denge top se slaameee he he he he he he he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nwmalik

would love them.
if they can provide at competitive prices and is good for competition.
local industry should not feel threatened, they should compete in price and quality

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vsdoc

nwmalik said:


> would love them.
> if they can provide at competitive prices and is good for competition.
> local industry should not feel threatened, they should compete in price and quality



Only internet warriors talk smack about good bikes just because they happen to be made somewhere.

A true biker, will lust for a bike based on what it is and the chance of getting his *** on to it.

Politics and other considerations just don't come into the picture.

Indians did not stop loving the Royal Enfield Bullet just because it was British.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

nwmalik said:


> would love them.
> if they can provide at competitive prices and is good for competition.
> local industry should not feel threatened, they should compete in price and quality


The only appropriate and responsible post made by a pakistani in this whole thread


----------



## KRAIT

vsdoc said:


> Only internet warriors talk smack about good bikes just because they happen to be made somewhere.
> 
> A true biker, will lust for a bike based on what it is and the chance of getting his *** on to it.
> 
> Politics and other considerations just don't come into the picture.
> 
> Indians did not stop loving the Royal Enfield Bullet just because it was British.


Last line EPIC....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qasibr

I said it before and I'll say it again. 

I think our Ravi Piaggio gives these bikes a run for their money. I'd say it's better looking than a number of Indian bikes posted here.










What I personally like is - it looks like it's got character. Like it's not just some techno bike with trinkets and doodles on all sides. This looks like a man's bike.


----------



## ashokdeiva

Qasibr said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> I think our Ravi Piaggio gives these bikes a run for their money. I'd say it's better looking than a number of Indian bikes posted here.


if you say so man, Taste and requirments vary from people to people. 
From the bike engine capacities that are localy produced in Pakistan, i can say one thing Pakistanis are people who put thier money on fuel economy over other factors.
INDIANS on the other hand have all the choices, we bet on all factors from raiding comfort to fuel economy to quality of matierial to the brand name.
that is the reason that we have the largest auto mobile customer base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

nothing beats bullet in power










nothing beats sound of bullet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

IMO only TATA should be allowed if they are willing to manufacture their vehicles in Pakistan, rest all other companies are junk & below standard.


----------



## protest

American Pakistani said:


> IMO only TATA should be allowed if they are willing to manufacture their vehicles in Pakistan, rest all other companies are junk & below standard.



Actually Mahindra and Ashok Leyland are about par with TATA, fyi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

American Pakistani said:


> IMO only TATA should be allowed if they are willing to manufacture their vehicles in Pakistan, rest all other companies are junk & below standard.


You are calling Mahindra junk and below standard. Check out more about it. It is far way better for countries like Pakistan. Same goes for Bajaj and TVS.


----------



## angeldude13

American Pakistani said:


> IMO only TATA should be allowed if they are willing to manufacture their vehicles in Pakistan, rest all other companies are junk & below standard.


what did you just say?????
mahindra and bajaj are junk?????
bajaj is worlds 4th largest two wheeler and three wheeler manufacturer.
are you satisfying your ego or it's just you hate india too much that you didn't even care to read about both of the companies before commenting.


----------



## takeiteasy

Qasibr said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> I think our Ravi Piaggio gives these bikes a run for their money. I'd say it's better looking than a number of Indian bikes posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I personally like is - it looks like it's got character. Like it's not just some techno bike with trinkets and doodles on all sides. This looks like a man's bike.



Shocking similarity with LML-DAELIM(Korea) motorcycle model like Energy,Freedom etc. 





http://www.bikes4sale.in/photos/25163_1272261670.jpg
Does this bike look similar? it is a 2001 era motorcycle called "LML Energy FX". This was developed by LML and DAELIM. 
Look at the engine in particular? These are DAELIM(Korea) inspired Engines made first for LML Motorcycles including 110,125 and 150cc engines.

It was the time Motorcycle Industry was maturing with Suzuki Fiero and Hero Honda CBZ models launched as I distinctly remember. LML-Vespa was a leader in two stroke scooters and since motorcycles were gaining popularity, they shifted business with the help of DAELIM to bring motorcycles explained above. These Models BOMBED in the market since Hero Honda CBZ and Suzuki Fiero and Bajaj Pulsar later entered.

LML India, LML Scooters, LML India Ltd, LML Motorcycles, LML Vespa


----------



## funtoosh

Don Jaguar said:


> Hindu motorcycles.
> 
> Please tell their mileage also.



make a cut to the fuel pipe, they will become muslim bikes



American Pakistani said:


> IMO only TATA should be allowed if they are willing to manufacture their vehicles in Pakistan, rest all other companies are junk & below standard.


glad you prefixed with IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IndoCarib

American Pakistani said:


> IMO only TATA should be allowed if they are willing to manufacture their vehicles in Pakistan, rest all other companies are junk & below standard.



Mahindra XUV 500 earns 4 Star ANCAP safety rating in Australia : ClubAuto.in

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndianTiger

Skull and Bones said:


> Both have markets for each other's bikes, Pakistanis can get access to Indian 150cc bikes, while Indians can get more fuel efficient bikes, given that they meets our emission standards.


 
hey buddy don't even think of selling fuel efficient bikes to India we have bikes which can go more than 100km/ltr. with modern looks unlike pakistani bikes which looks 20 year behind in design and looks.


----------



## SQ8

IndianTiger said:


> hey buddy don't even think of selling fuel efficient bikes to India we have bikes which can go more than 100km/ltr. with modern looks unlike pakistani bikes which looks 20 year behind in design and looks.



We got Bikes on CNG  beat that !

But seriously.. the Indian motor bike industry would make a killing in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianTiger

Oscar said:


> We got Bikes on CNG  beat that !
> 
> But seriously.. the Indian motor bike industry would make a killing in Pakistan.


 
please upload image of CNG bike, we are using CNG Auto Rikshaws and buses which has very poor pickup.


----------



## MilSpec



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jayron

I think Enfield will be a hit with landlords of Punjab and Sindh.


----------



## Bhim

I still believe people in subcontinent will go for fuel efficiency and the total cost of vehicle.
Cheaper with better mileage than grand looks, would be an instant hit.
I think TATA doesn't make mobikes??


----------



## rai_kamal

Qasibr said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> I think our Ravi Piaggio gives these bikes a run for their money. I'd say it's better looking than a number of Indian bikes posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I personally like is - it looks like it's got character. Like it's not just some techno bike with trinkets and doodles on all sides. This looks like a man's bike.


Can you plz locate this bike in any category ??
First of all i can't position it in any category, its definetly not a sport bike, and u say its a cruiser then.. LMAO..
Second no digital speedometer, spoke wheels are worst, they have given self start(hope they have self start also), It's engine looks worst like big steel tin box, finally its exhaust cylinder again is of steel and very low(that makes non-sporty)...
Wheel base is disappointing, rear no chain case(the engine chains should not be covered it looks bad now a days).
Man this bike is piece of crap.. May b for pakistanis it is like Karizma but for indians it is like bajaj Boxer..
And whats the engine displacement and performance can you mention it ???

One of the best TV commercial of bike....
Enjoy it..




No one can match this ad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldust

Qasibr said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> I think our Ravi Piaggio gives these bikes a run for their money. I'd say it's better looking than a number of Indian bikes posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I personally like is - it looks like it's got character. Like it's not just some techno bike with trinkets and doodles on all sides. This looks like a man's bike.



Sorry bro, as a biker myself I can empathise with you, but if that's a *man's* bike, it doesn't say much for either the Pakistani bike industry or Pakistani men.

We had bike like these around 10 years ago - Bajaj Caliber comes to mind. Now, they are at best relegated to rural areas. 

The game has moved on, and you guys are at least a couple of generations if not more behind.


----------



## livingdead

I dont see anything wrong with those pakistani bikes, they will sell well in India if branding and after sales service is taken care of.


----------



## angeldust

hinduguy said:


> I dont see anything wrong with those pakistani bikes, they will sell well in India if branding and after sales service is taken care of.



Yes. Maybe the doodhwallas in the cities, and the poorer farmers in the villages.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

American Pakistani said:


> IMO only TATA should be allowed if they are willing to manufacture their vehicles in Pakistan, rest all other companies are junk & below standard.












Mahindra is getting better.























Mahindra's 2 wheelers have been getting better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldust

Sir LurkaLot said:


> Mahindra is getting better.





> Mahindra's 2 wheelers have been getting better.



Are any of those bikes being sold? Or are they still just "concepts"?

I have not heard of any Mahindra bikes on the road as yet. Yes they are running in Moto GP and that will surely rub off tech-wise, but as of now I don't think they are anywhere in the commercial bike market.

Bajaj and Hero on the other hand have no pretensions of racing, do not support any teams even in the domestic racing scene, but they are No. 1 and 2 respectively out here.

Bajaj especially has gained a huge amount from their controlling interest buy in into KTM of Austria.


----------



## kingkobra

My general opinion is that they(pakistani engineers) are most incapable at handling products of other countries....it is better not to do business with such nation rather than giving our product in hands of incapable engineers which will give them a bad name...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

kingkobra said:


> My general opinion is that they(pakistani engineers) are most incapable at handling products of other countries....it is better not to do business with such nation rather than giving our product in hands of incapable engineers which will give them a bad name...


http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/191334-indias-bhel-offers-supply-diesel-locomotives-pakistan-3.html#post3124767
The same post over here..
 good short cut..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

I would love to see Indian bikes in our market. Certain Pakistani members do get delusional but really Pakistani bikes are as pathetic as they can get. 
India does manufacture some great bikes, we on the other hand are using the technology of the 80s.

Look at this new Honda 125 being displayed in Pakistan






Isnt it pathetic and this thing cost 95000 here and not even a self start and disk brake.....wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

IceCold said:


> I would love to see Indian bikes in our market. Certain Pakistani members do get delusional but really Pakistani bikes are as pathetic as they can get.
> India does manufacture some great bikes, we on the other hand are using the technology of the 80s.
> 
> Look at this new Honda 125 being displayed in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it pathetic and this thing cost 95000 here and not even a self start and disk brake.....wtf


95k PKR for this? Somebody is ripping you off.


----------



## rai_kamal

IceCold said:


> I would love to see Indian bikes in our market. Certain Pakistani members do get delusional but really Pakistani bikes are as pathetic as they can get.
> India does manufacture some great bikes, we on the other hand are using the technology of the 80s.
> 
> Look at this new Honda 125 being displayed in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it pathetic and this thing cost 95000 here and not even a self start and disk brake.....wtf


WTF, 95k pkr for this..Its almost 60-65k indian rupee, in that you will have new cbz,pulsar,stunner and lots of more bikes...


----------



## agamdilawari

Lol...no offence but even doodhwalas in small towns drives Bajaj Discover these days costing around 60,000 INR (150cc)


----------



## Icewolf

agamdilawari said:


> Lol...no offence but even doodhwalas in small towns drives Bajaj Discover these days costing around 60,000 INR (150cc)


 
There are 600 million doodwalas, and poor farmers in India. I think this will sell well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldust

IceCold said:


> I would love to see Indian bikes in our market. Certain Pakistani members do get delusional but really Pakistani bikes are as pathetic as they can get.
> India does manufacture some great bikes, we on the other hand are using the technology of the 80s.
> 
> Look at this new Honda 125 being displayed in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it pathetic and this thing cost 95000 here and not even a self start and disk brake.....wtf



This is what we used to get in the 90s. Bajaj 4S comes to mind.

I know Pakistanis are hungry for good bikes from India. There are some on xBhp and there is no India Pakistan shite over there.


----------



## Roybot

This looks funky.


----------



## livingdead

agamdilawari said:


> Lol...no offence but even doodhwalas in small towns drives Bajaj Discover these days costing around 60,000 INR (150cc)


wtf. You made discover a doodhwalla bike?


----------



## angeldust

agamdilawari said:


> Lol...no offence but even doodhwalas in small towns drives Bajaj Discover these days costing around 60,000 INR (150cc)



I think this is actually a 135 cc bro.


----------



## livingdead

angeldust said:


> I think this is actually a 135 cc bro.


Must be a rich doodhwala with upgraded engine. lol. discover is a commuter bike.


----------



## Icewolf

I think Indian motorcycles look nice and very sexyy.... in Pakistan what we get is those bikes that lallu panjus get and the 18 year old kids who think their too cool having their motrcycle for the first time... TBH, I didn't even take out a motorcycle except for doing laundry..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

hinduguy said:


> wtf. You made discover a doodhwalla bike?



Well it is the new Rajdoot. You ll see hundreds of them in villages.


----------



## agamdilawari

hinduguy said:


> wtf. You made discover a doodhwalla bike?



What could one do if a doodhwala can afford it . Saw one being used for this purpose in Faridabad


----------



## IceCold

hinduguy said:


> 95k PKR for this? Somebody is ripping you off.



Indeed we are getting ripped off and that too happily. If we allow Indian manufactures to setup plants in Pakistan, this will not only increase competition as a result of which we will start seeing some quality products and not like the one i posted above, but also it will be good for local economy, jobs etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldust

Yeah, for the doodhwallas its al about liters of fuel versus liters of milk versus liters of water equation.

The old Bullets and Yezdis would lose out everytime. They have funky metal carriers designed for the many cans as well.

Bajaj has the pulse of the Indian market. No other Indian company comes close in offering value for money.

No surprise that they are growing and doing so well abroad as well. Soth Africa. Brazil. SE Asia. Africa. Middle East. Even Europe now.

The Pulsar was the game changer for them. But even 10 years later, look at the KTM inspired 200 NS and the genration older Pulsar 220 and one realises how far we still are from cutting edge European and Japanese technology.

Litle wonder that most Indian companies (Tata, Mahindra, Bajaj, etc.) are preferring to buy foreign companies and absorb and indegenise their technology rather than spend a lot more time and money to re-invent the wheel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

rai_kamal said:


> WTF, 95k pkr for this..Its almost 60-65k indian rupee, in that you will have new cbz,pulsar,stunner and lots of more bikes...



Yes indeed WTF. And if you look at their advertisement, they are advertising it like some sort of alien tech with euro 2 emission standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Pulsar TVC - Freestyling Stunts - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldust

Mid Level aspirational bikes for Indians (5-7 Lacs range; 650 - 880 cc)
































Personally, I would love to own the Duke 690 or the Triumph Street Triple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldust

The 1-3 Lac aam junta performance machines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

well yamaha is in negotiation of setting up plant i want yamaha bikes on cheap rates instead of these ugly bikes around pakistan market


----------



## Fazlu

hinduguy said:


> wtf. You made discover a doodhwalla bike?


 
Not just. 

The bajaj discover represents the huge blue collar work force of India. From dhoodwalla's to carpenters.


----------



## itduzz

Bajaj,TVS etc are low level third class products. Like tata nono bakwaas, they will never work in Pakistan


----------



## acetophenol

itduzz said:


> Bajaj,TVS etc are low level third class products. Like tata nono bakwaas, they will never work in Pakistan



prove it..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

instead of all these bikes, Both Pakistan and India (but especially Pakistan) need to invest in public transportation. every city with over 5 million people need to have a subway. Every area of the city needs to be serviced by government run public buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Rusty said:


> instead of all these bikes, Both Pakistan and India (but especially Pakistan) need to invest in public transportation. every city with over 5 million people need to have a subway. Every area of the city needs to be serviced by government run public buses.



its some thing that should go side by side.both are needed,with public transportation more needed.you can't stop one for the other to happen


----------



## Zeeshan360

itduzz said:


> Bajaj,TVS etc are low level third class products. Like tata nono bakwaas, they will never work in Pakistan


 
Lol ..
You people have bikes like Ravi Piaggio .

You have no right to say Indian bikes as 3rd class ..
They are cheaper and give more mileage than the Japanese counterparts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

itduzz said:


> Bajaj,TVS etc are low level third class products. Like tata nono bakwaas, they will never work in Pakistan



Have you ever ride a bike ???? seriously you are questioning Indian automobile industry???? lolz man..... we can see one new model once in a month.....


----------



## Varunastra

TVS APACHE SERIES RTR 2012 -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

TVS APACHE SERIES RTR 2012 LOOKS NICE.


----------



## Xracer

Pak Bikez
Honda 125 Deluxe 5 Gears








Ravi piaggio



[/IMG]


----------



## Xracer

Habib Stryker 125cc




Honda CG125 Euro2 (2012)




Honda CG125 Euro 1









Suzuki GS 150

















All Above Bikes a assembled and made in Pakistan.We have much more Stronger Bikes Than Your Plastic Made Bikes
I can show you Indians much Bikes as You want But You Idiots This is a Defense Forum Not a Show Room if you want to see more Pakistani bikes Help yourself Mates.
http://www.pakwheels.com/bikes?utm_campaign=referral_bar&utm_meduim=web&utm_source=Pakwheels


----------



## Pfpilot

Indian bikes, like many Indian products would find great success in Pakistan, because in the end, the consumer wants value. A common man will compare the sophistication of a product with the amount of money he/she is capable and willing to spend on it. To the end user, it is often irrelevant where a product is from. Brand recognition is based on quality and if the Indian bikes meet the performance parameters and do so at an affordable price, you can bet people will buy them.

The problem is that investing in a new nation, even one largely similar to the domestic market, requires massive outlays of capital. It is one thing for a western company to be reluctant to invest in Pakistan, due to the constantly fluctuating economy and lack of enforced regulations that breed corruption...for an Indian company the risks are even greater. What happens if there is another conflict? What if they are kicked out and their assets become Pakistani or Indians demand the curtailment of business in Pakistan and it starts to adversely affect the brand? 

So, while it makes a great amount of sense and I am huge supporter of cross border communication and cooperation...the risks faced by companies from both sides face is still huge and may not be justifiable to its' stake holders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## airmarshal

I had seen Titan watches in Karachi for the first time as there is an importer for that. Those watches are extremely cheap looking. not only their designs but also the quality of materials was extremely cheap. I would prefer a cheap Casio watch on that. 

If Titan is to go by in terms of quality, then I would like to be excused from seeing Indian bikes on the Pakistani road.


----------



## ajtr

airmarshal said:


> I had seen Titan watches in Karachi for the first time as there is an importer for that. Those watches are extremely cheap looking. not only their designs but also the quality of materials was extremely cheap. I would prefer a cheap Casio watch on that.
> 
> If Titan is to go by in terms of quality, then I would like to be excused from seeing Indian bikes on the Pakistani road.


y do people need watch when they can check the time in cell phone itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zoro

angeldust said:


> The 1-3 Lac aam junta performance machines



This is the bike that I have booked (non ABS version)I should get it by next week. This will be my first bike really exited.


----------



## cloud_9

airmarshal said:


> I had seen Titan watches in Karachi for the first time as there is an importer for that. Those watches are extremely cheap looking. not only their designs but also the quality of materials was extremely cheap. I would prefer a cheap Casio watch on that.
> 
> If Titan is to go by in terms of quality, then I would like to be excused from seeing Indian bikes on the Pakistani road.


I agree with you Indian bikes should never be sold in Pakistan...there are plenty of local and Chinese bikes already in the Pakistani market.Even the Indian bike makers are focusing on African and South American markets .
Instead,I would say can you please export the Super Power 125,so that when we feel all supa-supa...... we could ride a Supa Powa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

airmarshal said:


> I had seen Titan watches in Karachi for the first time as there is an importer for that. Those watches are extremely cheap looking. not only their designs but also the quality of materials was extremely cheap. I would prefer a cheap Casio watch on that.
> 
> If Titan is to go by in terms of quality, then I would like to be excused from seeing Indian bikes on the Pakistani road.



may be there is a possibility, you might seen Jitan instead of titan... just like gulsar copy of pulsar ....

Titan Watches | India please visit the thread...


----------



## asifbajwa

well...Indian brothers shouldnt bother as they have best bikes for themselves whether its honda, yamaha or bajaj. we dont know about quality but look wise these are best n best and a dream for us. and being a pakistani i am just helpless and speechless that some among us are advocating these bullllcrap honda 70s and 125s for no reason except for arguing with indians. they have innovative, stylish , beautiful bikes with great features while our honda-atlas just paste a new sticker each year on their bike and label it as a new model. 
infact we are doomed by these monopolists aka honda, toyota and napak suzuki and they are anathema for consumers and also for a nation as a whole. these companies feel great pain in their backs whenever a chances for change in duties occur. because they would never find such a big market which could soo easily be fooled by them. 

if indian bikes would come here then truly it will be a blessing for us and we'll be saved from these japenese mafia, many millions and millions of people will surely love to buy these indian bikes and i am pretty sure those who are opposing it will buy it when they'll grow up.

but we all know we are not that lucky and we will be kept looted by these thugs always and some mindless will keep advocating them till they get mature, but when they get mature many other will be ready to take their places.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Fireurimagination

Is Harley there in Pakistan yet?





Limited Edition Tri-color Harley


----------



## Frank Martin

cloud_9 said:


> I agree with you Indian bikes should never be sold in Pakistan...there are plenty of local and Chinese bikes already in the Pakistani market.Even the Indian bike makers are focusing on African and South American markets .
> Instead,I would say can you please export the Super Power 125,so that when we feel all supa-supa...... we could ride a Supa Powa


What's that??? 'Hero Passion' look alike with with a Honda (Bikes) emblem!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Fireurimagination said:


> Is Harley there in Pakistan yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Tri-color Harley



US lobbied at President level for the Harley , because due strike pollution norms , Harley engine is failed on indian benchmarks , thus need special permission need for india.


----------



## darkinsky

cloud_9 said:


> I agree with you Indian bikes should never be sold in Pakistan...there are plenty of local and Chinese bikes already in the Pakistani market.Even the Indian bike makers are focusing on African and South American markets .
> Instead,I would say can you please export the Super Power 125,so that when we feel all supa-supa...... we could ride a Supa Powa



why do you have a problem when a pakistan refuses to buy the indian stuff, you can sell your bikes to gautemala, namebia for all we care

good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Pfpilot said:


> Indian bikes, like many Indian products would find great success in Pakistan, because in the end, the consumer wants value. A common man will compare the sophistication of a product with the amount of money he/she is capable and willing to spend on it. To the end user, it is often irrelevant where a product is from. Brand recognition is based on quality and if the Indian bikes meet the performance parameters and do so at an affordable price, you can bet people will buy them.
> 
> The problem is that investing in a new nation, even one largely similar to the domestic market, requires massive outlays of capital. It is one thing for a western company to be reluctant to invest in Pakistan, due to the constantly fluctuating economy and lack of enforced regulations that breed corruption...for an Indian company the risks are even greater. What happens if there is another conflict? What if they are kicked out and their assets become Pakistani or Indians demand the curtailment of business in Pakistan and it starts to adversely affect the brand?
> 
> So, while it makes a great amount of sense and I am huge supporter of cross border communication and cooperation...the risks faced by companies from both sides face is still huge and may not be justifiable to its' stake holders.



Therefore it is more likely that Indian companies will not put manufacturing plants in Pakistan. They will instead put a good distribution network in Pakistan and source bikes from India.

Pakistan's geography also helps. Pakistan doesnt have depth, but length, along the Indian border. So they would not really be constrained by a very long logistics line as they already serve even remote parts of India - ie J&K.


----------



## farhan_9909

better idea would be if indian firms buys the defunct Adam motors..by this they will indirectly enter the market..

and i am sure under Adam motors name.they can very well compete with the honda/toyota occupied market within few years


----------



## INDIAISM

itduzz said:


> Bajaj,TVS etc are low level third class products. Like tata nono bakwaas, they will never work in Pakistan


Dude we have both first class product and third class product now it depends on your pocket what you can afford.....


----------



## Bilal587

I have seen an add of Honda Pride on tv which i guess new model but cant find it on internet . Any 1 can provide details how much it cost ?


----------



## Yogi

Bilal587 said:


> I have seen an add of Honda Pride on tv which i guess new model but cant find it on internet . Any 1 can provide details how much it cost ?



I don't know how much cost in Pak but that bike is an older version of HeroHonda Passion, the new Passion Pro comes for around INR45,000-47,000

So ur Bike might come around PKR 80,000-90,000 i guess


----------



## tarrar

Here is your answer a big "NO".


----------



## T90TankGuy

tarrar said:


> Here is your answer a big "NO".




any reason why? or is it just because its indian


----------



## Shinigami

sandy_3126 said:


>



now thats what i call a _brobdingnagian monstrosity_


----------



## darkinsky

farhan_9909 said:


> better idea would be if indian firms buys the defunct Adam motors..by this they will indirectly enter the market..
> 
> and i am sure under Adam motors name.they can very well compete with the honda/toyota occupied market within few years



there is a news that adam motors are back


----------



## Shinigami

airmarshal said:


> I had seen Titan watches in Karachi for the first time as there is an importer for that. Those watches are extremely cheap looking. not only their designs but also the quality of materials was extremely cheap. I would prefer a cheap Casio watch on that.
> 
> If Titan is to go by in terms of quality, then I would like to be excused from seeing Indian bikes on the Pakistani road.



please post some sense boy.

*Titan Industries is the world's fifth largest wrist watch manufacturer and India's leading producer of watches*
Titan Industries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

airmarshal said:


> I had seen Titan watches in Karachi for the first time as there is an importer for that. Those watches are extremely cheap looking. not only their designs but also the quality of materials was extremely cheap. I would prefer a cheap Casio watch on that.
> 
> If Titan is to go by in terms of quality, then I would like to be excused from seeing Indian bikes on the Pakistani road.



Which among these watches felt cheep looking and low quality for you..?

Collections - Titan World | India


----------



## arbit

asifbajwa said:


> well...*Indian brothers* shouldnt bother as they have best bikes for themselves whether its honda, yamaha or bajaj. we dont know about quality but look wise these are best n best and a dream for us. and being a pakistani i am just helpless and speechless that some among us are advocating these bullllcrap honda 70s and 125s for no reason except for arguing with indians. they have innovative, stylish , beautiful bikes with great features while our honda-atlas just paste a new sticker each year on their bike and label it as a new model.
> infact we are doomed by these monopolists aka honda, toyota and napak suzuki and they are anathema for consumers and also for a nation as a whole. these companies feel great pain in their backs whenever a chances for change in duties occur. because they would never find such a big market which could soo easily be fooled by them.
> 
> if indian bikes would come here then truly it will be a blessing for us and we'll be saved from these japenese mafia, many millions and millions of people will surely love to buy these Indian bikes and i am pretty sure those who are opposing it will buy it when they'll grow up.
> 
> but we all know we are not that lucky and we will be kept looted by these thugs always and some mindless will keep advocating them till they get mature, but when they get mature many other will be ready to take their places.




Welcome mate.  you apart from Oscar and Mastan saab are officially my favorite poster on this forum now. 

On topic. I ask WHY NOT?

Instead of going the whole hog of setting up entire manufacturing facilities.. a simple export based formula can be implemented. Due to mutual MFN status modalities can be worked out. _we have nothing to lose_ and a huge populace will get quality products. The bikes there are a disgrace TBH.

I for one am totally amenable to the idea in spite of what others may opine. 

will also improve people to people relations.. much more than some stupid withdrawal from siachin.


----------



## qamar1990

shree835 said:


> Indian car companies like Tata, Mahindra and 2 wheeler comanies like Bajaj and TVS are one of the biggest manufacturers of automobiles in the world (Eg: Bajaj Auto is world's 4'th largest 2 wheeler maker).
> 
> These companies are also big exporters of Indian made cars/bikes to many countries in the world including India's neighbouring countries like Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bangladesh.
> 
> But sadly these companies have not been able to do business in Pakistan due to political reasons.
> 
> Has the time now come for these companies to enter Pakistan with its products?
> 
> Will the Pakistani consumer accept these Indian automobiles?
> 
> *Please share your view*.




we will not accept these brands.

we already have enough brands and adding new ones are going to jeopardize our local industry even more.


----------



## Abijeet Ziva

Lol..so u proved u know nothin abt Indian automakers...hav u ever seen a TATA Jaguar XF or a TATA Rangerover evoque or even a TATA Safari Storme..a Mahindra XUV 500 or a Scorpio or a Mahindra Rexton...Or da KTM duke 200(KTM s Bajajs Austrian subsidiary)...google dem..nd pls ma fellow Indians dnt embarass our country by comparing it to Pakistanis plssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

These brands should be banned from Pakistan, Pakistan needs to work on local production in the automobile industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shree835

qamar1990 said:


> we will not accept these brands.
> 
> *we already have enough brands* and adding new ones are going to jeopardize our local industry even more.



Good to know that&#8230;Please help me to understand what all brand your country produces.


----------



## qamar1990

shree835 said:


> Good to know that&#8230;Please help me to understand what all brand your country produces.


pretty much all international brands expect indian.
they already suppresing our local industry enough we dont need more foriegn companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

qamar1990 said:


> pretty much all international brands expect indian.
> they already suppresing our local industry enough we dont need more foriegn companies.



qamar Miyan...Please read my post...I am talking about what all brand your country produces....Bole to what PAKISTAN produces....?????


----------



## Jungibaaz

Trade is not bad, having them in the market may be all right. 

But they need to have quotas on them and also import tax.

We must protect our own infant industry from giants like tata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

shree835 said:


> Indian car companies like Tata, Mahindra and 2 wheeler comanies like Bajaj and TVS are one of the biggest manufacturers of automobiles in the world (Eg: Bajaj Auto is world's 4'th largest 2 wheeler maker).
> 
> These companies are also big exporters of Indian made cars/bikes to many countries in the world including India's neighbouring countries like Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bangladesh.
> 
> But sadly these companies have not been able to do business in Pakistan due to political reasons.
> 
> Has the time now come for these companies to enter Pakistan with its products?
> 
> Will the Pakistani consumer accept these Indian automobiles?
> 
> *Please share your view*.



If it was musharraf's era People would have welcomed it ... BUt now there is so much negativity n both sides .. Specially on indian side .. personally i would like to have their products ... but they should give Pakistan some positive vibes and help them in some area's ... That could benift them alot and Pakistan can be market for Indian products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Jungibaaz said:


> Trade is not bad, having them in the market may be all right.
> 
> But they need to have quotas on them and also import tax.
> 
> We must protect our own infant industry from giants like tata.




No real way to do that. If it is not "TATA", it will be some other company, maybe from China, maybe elsewhere. If Pakistan wishes to stay in the WTO, it will have to remove country specific barriers at some point. Your industries will have to do what ours did in the 1990's, shape up & fight. Some win, some lose but the consumer mostly gains.


Btw, oddly your biggest fears shouldn't be the likes of TATA, it will be more like Suzuki swamping the Pakistani market. A non-Indian brand but based heavily in India. That, most likely will be the story of the near future.


----------



## Jzaib

shree835 said:


> qamar Miyan...Please read my post...I am talking about what all brand your country produces....Bole to what PAKISTAN produces....?????



I think Pakistan have good textile industry ..many of my indian frnds like pakistan's clothing ...specially in the women area ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakPrinciples

No, I do not want Indian products in Pakistan.

Pakistan needs to protect its own industries.

Currently the country is experiencing a massive energy crisis and aside from reducing industrial output which itself raises prices and makes it hard to compete local electricity and fuel rates are much higher.

When the energy crisis has been overcome and Pakistan's government has invested in local industry that makes them competitive in foreign markets only then should we start to open domestic markets up.



> If Pakistan wishes to stay in the WTO, it will have to remove country specific barriers at some point.



In reference to what Bang Galore stated nowhere does the WTO state Pakistan has to open its markets to India to remain a part of the group. Look at the most extreme examples like US continued sanctions on Iran yet they remain a part of the WTO. Not only does the WTO recognize each countries right to take measures to ensure its own security but even today all countries within the WTO have a host of tariffs and barriers meant to protect their own industries.

Pakistan must never open its markets to India. When India is ready to end its occupation of Kashmir we will talk but until then India must not get any transport rights over our territories nor should you be allowed to sell anything on Pakistani soil.


----------



## Pakistanisage

I want nothing to do with Indian Products. I would prefer to import Chinese products instead. At least China wants to sincerely do something about the trade imbalance. India is not interested in addressing the trade imbalance. I would fight tooth and nail to block any trade with India. Indians should stay out of Pakistan because we want nothing to do with you people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> I think Pakistan have good textile industry ..many of my indian frnds like pakistan's clothing ...specially in the women area ...



well sir we have much much more than u ever imagined 

...mulahiza farmayen

Indian economy vs Pakistani economy : Dr. Pervez Hoodbhoy - YouTube



Pakistanisage said:


> I want nothing to do with Indian Products. I would prefer to import Chinese products instead. At least China wants to sincerely do something about the trade imbalance. India is not interested in addressing the trade imbalance. I would fight tooth and nail to block any trade with India. Indians should stay out of Pakistan because we want nothing to do with you people.


or does that means china gives and donates you products on soft loan and deffered payment scemes while India does not


----------



## qamar1990

shree835 said:


> qamar Miyan...Please read my post...I am talking about what all brand your country produces....Bole to what PAKISTAN produces....?????



we have a few motorcycle brands.
no cars.


----------



## shree835

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> I think Pakistan have good textile industry ..many of my indian frnds like pakistan's clothing ...specially in the women area ...



HuD ho gae Bhai...I am taking about Gaddi and you are talking about Chaddi and Lungi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Who? the girl in red???



mjnaushad said:


> Does this come in Black Blue combination???


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> we have a few motorcycle brands.
> no cars.



well which brands and what do they produce i mean products and how are they in comparrision to indian ones both in price and qwality /technikal specifications


----------



## Pakistanisage

GURU DUTT said:


> well sir we have much much more than u ever imagined
> 
> ...mulahiza farmayen
> 
> Indian economy vs Pakistani economy : Dr. Pervez Hoodbhoy - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or does that means china gives and donates you products on soft loan and deffered payment scemes while India does not






No Sir, China is our Friend and you are our Enemy, Plain and simple....

What part of this statement do you have difficulty understanding....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

Foo_Fighter said:


> Who? the girl in red???



Tumhari Bhabhi hai.,...Buri Najar mat daal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Pakistanisage said:


> No Sir, China is our Friend and you are our Enemy, Plain and simple....
> 
> What part of this statement do you have difficulty understanding....



i got your point pakistan wants friends with benefits not trade 

well you said the same about USA once and where it took you dont worry sir enjoy till the fat lady sings as there are no free lunches in world politicks 



shree835 said:


> Tumhari Bhabhi hai.,...Buri Najar mat daal.



apna haath jagganath

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> well sir we have much much more than u ever imagined
> 
> ...mulahiza farmayen
> 
> Indian economy vs Pakistani economy : Dr. Pervez Hoodbhoy - YouTube
> 
> 
> or does that means china gives and donates you products on soft loan and deffered payment scemes while India does not



Youtube is blocked in Pakistan


----------



## qamar1990

GURU DUTT said:


> well which brands and what do they produce i mean products and how are they in comparrision to indian ones both in price and qwality /technikal specifications




auto industry is not that good thats why we don't want cheap garbage foreign brands so our brands can have a chance.
theres quite a few that produce motorcycles you can look them up.after five years we will talk.


----------



## Jzaib

shree835 said:


> HuD ho gae Bhai...I am taking about Gaddi and you are talking about Chaddi and Lungi.



Chaddi is more important that gadi bhie saab ... we should talk about that ... tumharey leya spcial nylon k chaddi beejon ga trust me utha maza tu tumhain BMW mei beth k b nhie aye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

shree835 said:


> HuD ho gae Bhai...I am taking about Gaddi and you are talking about Chaddi and Lungi.



Chaddi Lungi ho gi to Gaddi main baithoo gai naan


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> auto industry is not that good thats why we don't want cheap garbage foreign brands so our brands can have a chance.
> theres quite a few that produce motorcycles you can look them up.after five years we will talk.



ha ha ha ha i got your point its ok i undertsand your pain 





ejaz007 said:


> Chaddi Lungi ho gi to Gaddi main baithoo gai naan



to goya aap frma rahe hai ki pakistan ke paas abhee sirf chaddi khareedne ki aukat hai gaddi ki nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

shree835 said:


> Tumhari Bhabhi hai.,...Buri Najar mat daal.



Dont be so selfish ..sharing is caring ....MIIL BAANT K KAHNAY SE MOHAMMABAT BARTI HA MERAY DOST ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> Dont be so selfish ..sharing is caring ....MIIL BAANT K KAHNAY SE MOHAMMABAT BARTI HA MERAY DOST ..



Hum bhee hain rahon me bhai jaan hame mat bhoolna


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> ha ha ha ha i got your point its ok i undertsand your pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to goya aap frma rahe hai ki pakistan ke paas abhee sirf chaddi khareedne ki aukat hai gaddi ki nahi



WE already have chaddi's and gadri's ..


----------



## qamar1990

GURU DUTT said:


> ha ha ha ha i got your point its ok i undertsand your pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to goya aap frma rahe hai ki pakistan ke paas abhee sirf chaddi khareedne ki aukat hai gaddi ki nahi



what pain?
theres no pain. pretty much everything else there is we make it better then you.
-testiles
-sports goods
-military equipment
-better people


----------



## Pakistanisage

GURU DUTT said:


> i got your point pakistan wants friends with benefits not trade
> 
> well you said the same about USA once and where it took you dont worry sir enjoy till the fat lady sings as there are no free lunches in world politicks





You can twist and spin facts to suit your desires, it does not change facts. We don't want you and wish that you stay out of our country. We don't want you or your shoddy products entering Pakistan. 

As for Pakistan and America, Pakistan has a Trade surplus with the United States and even with European Union. we are quite happy with those countries


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> what pain?
> theres no pain. pretty much everything else there is we make it better then you.
> -testiles
> -sports goods
> -military equipment
> -better people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

GURU DUTT said:


> ha ha ha ha i got your point its ok i undertsand your pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to goya aap frma rahe hai ki pakistan ke paas abhee sirf chaddi khareedne ki aukat hai gaddi ki nahi




Pakistani chaddi lungi khareedne kay leyee aap ko apni gaddi baichne paree gi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> Hum bhee hain rahon me bhai jaan hame mat bhoolna



wah wah wah ..bachi deekh k andar ka shair bahir ay gaya ha ...

u must have heard this one ...

Ye MA BA k kakiyan .... INh se tu kinra kar ...Muth pe tu guzara kar


----------



## GURU DUTT

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> wah wah wah ..bachi deekh k andar ka shair bahir ay gaya ha ...
> 
> u must have heard this one ...
> 
> Ye MA BA k kakiyan .... INh se tu kinra kar ...Muth pe tu guzara kar



mera kehna hai ki 

kehdo husn walon ko hame unki zaroorat nahi khuda haad salamath rakehn armaan yoon bhi nikalte hain 



ejaz007 said:


> Pakistani chaddi lungi khareedne kay leyee aap ko apni gaddi baichne paree gi.



he he he bhai mujhe apse hamdardee hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Pakistanisage said:


> You can twist and spin fact to suit your desires, it does not change facts. We don't want you and wish that you stay out of our country. We don't want you or your shoddy products entering Pakistan.



Should have thought about that before joining the WTO. Should have kept that in mind when you were requesting India not to raise objections in the WTO for preferential treatment to Pakistan by the EU on compassionate grounds_( floods etc)_. Should have shown some guts to back that conviction of yours & told the EU that you will manage without the preferential treatment. Why beg _"enemies"_ for help?

Btw, Pakistan does not really have much of a choice. So far, the Indian government hasn't dragged Pakistan to the WTO but that would eventually happen & Pakistan would then either be forced to or risk being sanctioned if it did not change its way. Contrary to what you believe, it is Pakistan's legal obligations under WTO that is forcing all these changes, not a sudden rush of kindness towards India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

GURU DUTT said:


> mera kehna hai ki
> 
> kehdo husn walon ko hame unki zaroorat nahi khuda haad salamath rakehn armaan yoon bhi nikalte hain
> 
> he he he bhai mujhe apse hamdardee hai




Khoob guzre gi joo mil bahthain gai farigh doo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

GURU DUTT said:


>



dutt sahab vo icewolf se kam nahi hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Ayush said:


> dutt sahab vo icewolf se kam nahi hai..



sirji the real thing in this case is pakistanies know the crap / obsolete and higli priced mobikes they are using but as they love to hate every thing asosociated with india they cant swallow the differnce in the situation they are and what indians enjoy ....hope u got the point bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

GURU DUTT said:


> sirji the real thing in this case is pakistanies know the crap / obsolete and higli priced mobikes they are using but as they love to hate every thing asosociated with india they cant swallow the differnce in the situation they are and what indians enjoy ....hope u got the point bhai



yes sir,and the best thing is that this gap is gonna widen and widen in future.. due to sheer economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Ayush said:


> yes sir,and the best thing is that this gap is gonna widen and widen in future.. due to sheer economics.


supply and demand and buying power coupled by the GOVT regulations 

and they know where they stand and where we are but but ufff ye ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beerbal

qamar1990 said:


> auto industry is not that good thats why we don't want *cheap garbage foreign brands* so our brands can have a chance.
> theres quite a few that produce motorcycles you can look them up*.after five years we will talk*.






After 5 years we will be talking same thing...

Foreign investment is not always bad, and Indian Mo-Bike industry was not always good... If you agree to read with open mind, I will tell u the success story of Indian Inc...

Early days Foreign Manufaturers were allowed to have JV with Indian company, Honda did with Hero, Suzuki did with TVS, Yamaha did with Escort, Java did with Yezdi and so on.. Indian industry learnt the technology and in 20-30 years become capable to build own machines...

Now govt have allowed 100% compition. Now Hero is seprate, Honda is seprate. so does TVS and Suzuki....


If Pakistan want good homegrown industry , it has to bring compitition, Indian giants can collabrate with Pakistani minnow, and aftr 20-30 yeras Pakistani too will become giants...



And son we are not chinese don't call our brand as cheap and garbage, Our brands are popular in first world countries as well..
Royal Enfield Bullet: USA, UK and Europe
KTM Duke: Sold in Europe, one of best dirt bike..
JLR: Naam hi kafi hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> supply and demand and buying power coupled by the GOVT regulations
> 
> and they know where they stand and where we are but but ufff ye ........



dutt saab app b na bohat naughty hain ... bongiyan martay hain kafi ...we dont hate u because u are rich now ..we even hated u when u were very poor .. 

ap se dushmani katam hoo gayi tu cricket ka maza b katam hoo jaye ga


----------



## airmarshal

Indian products are as cheap as some Chinese autos you see on Pakistani roads. So why even bother? Joint manufacturing with Japanese and Koreans and exporting is the way to go. 

Pakistan has huge employment issues and they can only be fixed if we focus on manufacturing and not importing.


----------



## Koovie

qamar1990 said:


> what pain?
> theres no pain. pretty much everything else there is we make it better then you.
> -testiles
> -sports goods
> -military equipment
> -better people



LOL.


At least give sources before embarrassing yourself. 

Has no one taught you how to have a discussion?


----------



## Koovie

qamar1990 said:


> why would anybody bother having a conversation with brainless monkeys like indians?
> you people aren't here on this forum to have discussions but to have arguments.
> 
> you already made your minds up before you came here, im not going to bother wasting my time giving you sources, simply take it or leave it. but in the ned of the day you know the truth.



Yes I know the truth... keep living in your constant state of denial. 

Thats why you are so successful with your economy.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beerbal said:


> After 5 years we will be talking same thing...
> 
> Foreign investment is not always bad, and Indian Mo-Bike industry was not always good... If you agree to read with open mind, I will tell u the success story of Indian Inc...
> 
> Early days Foreign Manufaturers were allowed to have JV with Indian company, Honda did with Hero, Suzuki did with TVS, Yamaha did with Escort, Java did with Yezdi and so on.. Indian industry learnt the technology and in 20-30 years become capable to build own machines...
> 
> Now govt have allowed 100% compition. Now Hero is seprate, Honda is seprate. so does TVS and Suzuki....
> 
> 
> If Pakistan want good homegrown industry , it has to bring compitition, Indian giants can collabrate with Pakistani minnow, and aftr 20-30 yeras Pakistani too will become giants...
> 
> 
> 
> And son we are not chinese don't call our brand as cheap and garbage, Our brands are popular in first world countries as well..
> Royal Enfield Bullet: USA, UK and Europe
> KTM Duke: Sold in Europe, one of best dirt bike..
> JLR: Naam hi kafi hai..



royal enfield again a british company bought by indian.
KTM = Austrian company... not indian.
JLR again an established british company bought by an indian businessman..


----------



## qamar1990

Koovie said:


> Yes I know the truth... keep living in your constant state of denial.
> 
> Thats why you are so successful with your economy.




WE ARE DOING BETTER THEN YOU FOR OUR SITUATION LOL

you economic growth decreased to 5 % 


ours increased another one percent and in the next 5 years its guna increasing to bigger percentage growth then you.
so tell me why is your economic growth down to 5 percent?


----------



## Ayush

Koovie said:


> Yes I know the truth... keep living in your constant state of denial.
> 
> Thats why you are so successful with your economy.



leave him mate..he is ignorant..u wont be able to break the shell of his ignorance..and as he said,at the end of the day,u know the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> dutt saab app b na bohat naughty hain ... bongiyan martay hain kafi ...we dont hate u because u are rich now ..we even hated u when u were very poor ..
> 
> ap se dushmani katam hoo gayi tu cricket ka maza b katam hoo jaye ga



bhai jo maza dushmani nibhane me aata hai wo dosty nibhane me nahi aata 

aur bhai main sirf bongia hi nahi marata 

age aap khud samjhdaar ho


----------



## STEELMAN

qamar1990 said:


> WE ARE DOING BETTER THEN YOU FOR OUR SITUATION LOL
> 
> you economic growth decreased to 5 %
> 
> 
> ours increased another one percent and in the next 5 years its guna increasing to bigger percentage growth then you.
> so tell me why is your economic growth down to 5 percent?



Haathi beth bhi jaye to gadha se uncha rehta hai ........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> WE ARE DOING BETTER THEN YOU FOR OUR SITUATION LOL
> 
> you economic growth decreased to 5 %
> 
> 
> ours increased another one percent and in the next 5 years its guna increasing to bigger percentage growth then you.
> so tell me why is your economic growth down to 5 percent?



bhai fir bhi apni masheehat chalane ke liye Saudia aur USA ke age kashkol leke nahi khare hona perta hame 

Pakistani apne dukh se utne dukhi nahi hain jitne hindustan ke sukh se dukhi hain


----------



## darkhero

Pakistan can always do a joint venture with a Chinese company. Fortune 500 ranking: SAIC 130, Dongfeng 142, FAW 165, they should be good enough for Pakistan to improve an existing brand or build a new brand.


----------



## kaykay

qamar1990 said:


> WE ARE DOING BETTER THEN YOU FOR OUR SITUATION LOL
> 
> you economic growth decreased to 5 %
> 
> 
> ours increased another one percent and in the next 5 years its guna increasing to bigger percentage growth then you.
> so tell me why is your economic growth down to 5 percent?



Don't say it outdoor....people will laugh at you like I am laughing!! Lols
In 1990 Pakistan had better percapita Income than India...but now we are much ahead of you!! Burn baby burn!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

kaykay said:


> Don't say it outdoor....people will laugh at you like I am laughing!! Lols
> In 1990 Pakistan had better percapita Income than India...but now we are much ahead of you!! Burn baby burn!!



dont worry we will have a better per capita then you once agen there i no doubt about it.

like i said earlier in five years time not only we will we be doing better economically we will be much more ahead of you in many industries. lot of reforms are coming you indians should be afraid very afraid.


----------



## kaykay

qamar1990 said:


> dont worry we will have a better per capita then you once agen there i no doubt about it.
> 
> like i said earlier in five years time not only we will we be doing better economically we will be much more ahead of you in many industries. lot of reforms are coming you indians should be afraid very afraid.



reforms?? Whatever your guys will be planning are already implemented in India....your GDP growth will not grow more than 5-6% in next year because for that you guys need to do lots of work...anyway its better if you work on Railway, PIA,steel meal etc atc first.


----------



## qamar1990

kaykay said:


> reforms?? Whatever your guys will be planning are already implemented in India....your GDP growth will not grow more than 5-6% in next year because for that you guys need to do lots of work...anyway its better if you work on Railway, PIA,steel meal etc atc first.



well its up to the experts to tackle the issues. which ever one they choose first is up to them


----------



## Koovie

qamar1990 said:


> WE ARE DOING BETTER THEN YOU FOR OUR SITUATION LOL
> 
> you economic growth decreased to 5 %
> 
> 
> ours increased another one percent and in the next 5 years its guna increasing to bigger percentage growth then you.
> so tell me why is your economic growth down to 5 percent?



We have + 5 % growth.... among the highest in the G20 and the BRICS despite a global recession and virtually no reforms in the past years. 

We are already the the 10 th largest economy by GDP and the 3rd largest by PPP, India is among the largest receivers of FDI, home to many rising global players, home to one of the largest middle classes, we have one of the largest infrastructure and anti poverty programs on the planet.... and we are talking about sums of money, of which you CANNOT EVEN DREAM OF! etc etc etc....

You obviously dont have any idea what you are talking about.....
How many economists are there who support your ridiculous views?

I tell you: 0.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> dont worry we will have a better per capita then you once agen there i no doubt about it.
> 
> like i said earlier in five years time not only we will we be doing better economically we will be much more ahead of you in many industries. lot of reforms are coming *you indians should be afraid very afraid*.



he he he well if wishes were horses fools would fly 



qamar1990 said:


> well its up to the experts to tackle the issues. which ever one they choose first is up to them



we saw your super dupar experts are you reffering to Lal topi


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai jo maza dushmani nibhane me aata hai wo dosty nibhane me nahi aata
> 
> aur bhai main sirf bongia hi nahi marata
> 
> age aap khud samjhdaar ho



i knw jhaak b martay hain


----------



## GURU DUTT

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> i knw jhaak b martay hain



he he he jo apko theek lage wahee karo bhai jaan hum kis waste mana karenge per mera ishara ...khair jane do warna baji ka love letter mil jayega mujhe


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> he he he jo apko theek lage wahee karo bhai jaan hum kis waste mana karenge per mera ishara ...khair jane do warna baji ka love letter mil jayega mujhe



GUru TU SUBHA SUBHA HE SHORO !!!!
.BTW WHAT DO U ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> GUru TU SUBHA SUBHA HE SHORO !!!!
> .BTW WHAT DO U ?


im a buisness man bhai .....Hindu bhi hoon aur banya bhee :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

Bussiness man on this forum .. kuch samjh nhie ayi ...choor yaar naya bussiness shoro kartay hain ..tujhay special afghani stuff bechtay hain .. dono bhie mil k khookay bantay hain ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> royal enfield again a british company bought by indian.
> KTM = Austrian company... not indian.
> JLR again an established british company bought by an indian businessman..


Bajaj has significant ownership of KTM. The last time I checked, it was 47%, it may have increased even further.






http://company.ktm.com/fileadmin/corporate/pdf/investor_relations/reports/en/00_GB2012_E_WEB.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Koovie said:


> We have + 5 % growth.... among the highest in the G20 and the BRICS despite a global recession and virtually no reforms in the past years.
> 
> We are already the the 10 th largest economy by GDP and the 3rd largest by PPP, India is among the largest receivers of FDI, home to many rising global players, home to one of the largest middle classes, we have one of the largest infrastructure and anti poverty programs on the planet.... and we are talking about sums of money, of which you CANNOT EVEN DREAM OF! etc etc etc....
> 
> You obviously dont have any idea what you are talking about.....
> How many economists are there who support your ridiculous views?
> 
> I tell you: 0.




ok use the per capita everything for pakistan and multiply it by a billion and where does that leave indian? right at the our level lol.

*do you indians know why gap is high? why it has money?
only becuase there is over a billion of you!!!!!!

nothing else!!!!!*


----------



## kbd-raaf

qamar1990 said:


> ok use the per capita everything for pakistan and multiply it by a billion and where does that leave indian? right at the our level lol.
> 
> *do you indians know why gap is high? why it has money?
> only becuase there is over a billion of you!!!!!!
> 
> nothing else!!!!!*



If my auntie had a dick, she would have been my uncle.

India has a higher per capita rating in all measurable economic values.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie

qamar1990 said:


> ok use the per capita everything for pakistan and multiply it by a billion and where does that leave indian? right at the our level lol.
> 
> *do you indians know why gap is high? why it has money?
> only becuase there is over a billion of you!!!!!!
> 
> nothing else!!!!!*



Again you embarrassed yourself with you economic knowledge.....

GDP is not about population... its about economic efficiency.... 8 of the 9 countries which have a higher GDP than India have smaller populations. 

Maharashtra has a GDP comparable to that of Pakistan but its populations is smaller than Pakistans....

If you look at any GDP chart and compare it with the population of each country you should see the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abhishek_ said:


> Bajaj has significant ownership of KTM. The last time I checked, it was 47%, it may have increased even further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://company.ktm.com/fileadmin/corporate/pdf/investor_relations/reports/en/00_GB2012_E_WEB.pdf




Still its an autrian brand... ive yet to see bajaj itself become as popular as KTM.


----------



## Manindra

qamar1990 said:


> ok use the per capita everything for pakistan and multiply it by a billion and where does that leave indian? right at the our level lol.
> 
> *do you indians know why gap is high? why it has money?
> only becuase there is over a billion of you!!!!!!
> 
> nothing else!!!!!*



Then compare per capita income of pakistan & India.


----------



## Manindra

qamar1990 said:


> WE ARE DOING BETTER THEN YOU FOR OUR SITUATION LOL
> 
> you economic growth decreased to 5 %
> 
> 
> ours increased another one percent and in the next 5 years its guna increasing to bigger percentage growth then you.
> so tell me why is your economic growth down to 5 percent?



What is growth rate of your economy.


----------



## qamar1990

manindra said:


> Then compare per capita income of pakistan & India.


]

our per capita is diferent only by few hundred and if had a billion people we would have a trillion dollar gdp



manindra said:


> What is growth rate of your economy.



what is the rate of yours? 5 percent? only 1.5% more then us?
and look at our situation no electricity, semi civil war, massive corruption. if we didnt have all these things we would be doing waaaaaaaay better then you.
*your country with almost very little problems is down to 5% so i wouldnt be talking if i were you.*


----------



## Koovie

qamar1990 said:


> ]
> 
> our per capita is diferent only by few hundred and if had a billion people we would have a trillion dollar gdp



wow.... then why has Maharashtra with a smaller population the same GDP like your country?

For the billionth time: A bigger population does not mean a bigger GDP.

Ever learned anything about economics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

qamar1990 said:


> ]
> 
> our per capita is diferent only by few hundred and if had a billion people we would have a trillion dollar gdp
> 
> 
> 
> what is the rate of yours? 5 percent? only 1.5% more then us?
> and look at our situation no electricity, semi civil war, massive corruption. if we didnt have all these things we would be doing waaaaaaaay better then you.
> *your country with almost very little problems is down to 5% so i wouldnt be talking if i were you.*



Mate I can see that you're trying but you're making a fool out of yourself.

Bow out buddy, bow out.


----------



## qamar1990

Koovie said:


> wow.... then why has Maharashtra with a smaller population the same GDP like your country?
> 
> For the billionth time: A bigger population does not mean a bigger GDP.
> 
> Ever learned anything about economics?



you probably got more factories producing goods there. why does california have a bigger gdp then all of india?
how many other indian states have around the same number of people as pakistan?

your not understanding what im saying, i know indians aren't that stupid.
what you don't under stand is that the reason your country has a gdp that big is only because of your population nothing else. a trillion dollar gdp would be impressive only if your population was same as pakistan, necuase only then we can tell that you have a really good economy ok einstein?



kbd-raaf said:


> Mate I can see that you're trying but you're making a fool out of yourself.
> 
> Bow out buddy, bow out.



trying what?

simple tell me this, if your population was 176 million do you think your gdp would be a trillion?


----------



## Koovie

qamar1990 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the rate of yours? 5 percent? only 1.5% more then us?
> and look at our situation no electricity, semi civil war, massive corruption. *if we didnt have all these things we would be doing waaaaaaaay better then you.*
> *your country with almost very little problems is down to 5% so i wouldnt be talking if i were you.*



Indias growth is among the top in the G20 and the 2end highest among the BRICS, its still one of the fastest growing major economies. And India has no problems???

The world is facing a recession and the current government is so weak that it cannont implement any reforms, it has financial problems and no one of the opposition is ready to cooperate with it.

And yes.... Pakistan could/would/should blah blah blah blah blah blah.....

Meanwhile India is already a newly industrialized coutry, a G20 and BRICS member, a top FDI destination, home to many rising global players, home to one of the largest middle classes, paying astronomical amounts of money into infra and anti povert measures etc etc etc 


And you talk about what could have happened in some parallel universe 

wake up boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

qamar1990 said:


> you probably got more factories producing goods there. why does california have a bigger gdp then all of india?
> how many other indian states have around the same number of people as pakistan?
> 
> your not understanding what im saying, i know indians aren't that stupid.
> what you don't under stand is that the reason your country has a gdp that big is only because of your population nothing else. a trillion dollar gdp would be impressive only if your population was same as pakistan, necuase only then we can tell that you have a really good economy ok einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> trying what?
> 
> simple tell me this, if your population was 176 million do you think your gdp would be a trillion?



Goddamit man, here you go, a free MIT course on Macroeconomics, Principles of Macroeconomics | Economics | MIT OpenCourseWare

Please educate yourself, you're making yourself look like a fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

qamar1990 said:


> you probably got more factories producing goods there. why does california have a bigger gdp then all of india?



Because California is more developed and its economy is more efficient. Its simple as that. 


"what you don't under stand is that the reason your country has a gdp that big is only because of your population nothing else."

- You must have been very good at school.... go and learn something about economics kiddo. 
You are embarrassing yourself.

PS: Try to use capital letters... just makes your comments more laughable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Koovie said:


> Indias growth is among the top in the G20 and the 2end highest among the BRICS, its still one of the fastest growing major economies. And India has no problems???
> 
> The world is facing a recession and the current government is so weak that it cannont implement any reforms, it has financial problems and no one of the opposition is ready to cooperate with it.
> 
> And yes.... Pakistan could/would/should blah blah blah blah blah blah.....
> 
> Meanwhile India is already a newly industrialized coutry, a G20 and BRICS member, a top FDI destination, home to many rising global players, home to one of the largest middle classes, paying astronomical amounts of money into infra and anti povert measures etc etc etc
> 
> 
> And you talk about what could have happened in some parallel universe
> 
> wake up boy.




india is a an industrialized country?
since when?



kbd-raaf said:


> Goddamit man, here you go, a free MIT course on Macroeconomics, Principles of Macroeconomics | Economics | MIT OpenCourseWare
> 
> Please educate yourself, you're making yourself look like a fool.




just f you self lol.

i asked you a simple questions answer it.


*do you think india's gdp would be this high if its population was 176 million?*



Koovie said:


> Because California is more developed and its economy is more efficient. Its simple as that.
> 
> 
> "what you don't under stand is that the reason your country has a gdp that big is only because of your population nothing else."
> 
> - You must have been very good at school.... go and learn something about economics kiddo.
> You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> PS: Try to use capital letters... just makes your comments more laughable.



wtf just answer a simple question

*do you indians believe that india's gdp would be 1 trillion if its population was 176 million?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

qamar1990 said:


> india is a an industrialized country?
> since when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just f you self lol.
> 
> i asked you a simple questions answer it.
> 
> 
> *do you think india's gdp would be this high if its population was 176 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> wtf just answer a simple question
> 
> *do you indians believe that india's gdp would be 1 trillion if its population was 176 million?*


No,But more Industrialised than it was 60 years back.
Yes
Yes


----------



## qamar1990

cloud_9 said:


> No,But more Industrialised than it was 60 years back.
> Yes
> Yes


say it in a sentence,


> that indias gdp will be a trillion if it had 176 million people.




you other to buddies ran away when it came time to do that even tho they were being experts earlier


----------



## cloud_9

qamar1990 said:


> say it in a sentence,
> 
> 
> 
> you other to buddies ran away when it came time to do that even tho they were being experts earlier


Nigeria Population - 170 Million, GDP - $240 Billion


----------



## kaykay

qamar1990 said:


> say it in a sentence,
> 
> 
> 
> you other to buddies ran away when it came time to do that even tho they were being experts earlier



India's population is 6 times bigger than Pakistan while our economy is about 9 times of pakistan.....our per capita income is better than you too....now stop being a laughing-stock here.


----------



## Manindra

qamar1990 said:


> ]
> 
> our per capita is diferent only by few hundred and if had a billion people we would have a trillion dollar gdp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the rate of yours? 5 percent? only 1.5% more then us?
> and look at our situation no electricity, semi civil war, massive corruption. if we didnt have all these things we would be doing waaaaaaaay better then you.
> *your country with almost very little problems is down to 5% so i wouldnt be talking if i were you.*


And when we have 180 million population , we will developed nation.
1.5 % more than you on trillion dollar economy comparig with billion dollar economy and you say it is very little.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

qamar1990 said:


> *do you think india's gdp would be this high if its population was 176 million?*
> 
> 
> 
> wtf just answer a simple question
> 
> *do you indians believe that india's gdp would be 1 trillion if its population was 176 million?*



do u still have that doubt???


----------



## Koovie

qamar1990 said:


> india is a an industrialized country?
> since when?



Go and follow the sources... I said newly industrialized country btw,,, industrialized country is something different.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newly_industrialized_country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

qamar1990 said:


> *do you indians believe that india's gdp would be 1 trillion if its population was 176 million?*



Yes.....

One Indian state MH has a GDP in the size of yours and a much smaller population... and it grows with +10% annually so in a very short time, it will surpass you.

And the states have their own governments, social and economic policies etc etc etc.... 

MH has one of the best infrastructure in the region and is known for its attractivity to global players and its also home to Indian global players like Tata..... which has a revenue which is half of your GDP.



So to your question: I cannot answer it... I am not an economist. Go and ask one, its certainly an interesting question. 

I dont think that India would have a 2 trillion dollar economy without 100% of its current population. But it would still be higher than yours.

And consider this: 
*
Agriculture provides just 15 % of our GDP but at the same time 60 % of our 1.2 billion people work in this sector!!!!!!! 

So that means that "only" 40 % of all Indians provide 85% of our GDP.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Koovie said:


> Yes.....
> 
> One Indian state MH has a GDP in the size of yours and a much smaller population... and it grows with +10% annually so in a very short time, it will surpass you.
> 
> And the states have their own governments, social and economic policies etc etc etc....
> 
> MH has one of the best infrastructure in the region and is known for its attractivity to global players and its also home to Indian global players like Tata..... which has a revenue which is half of your GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> So to your question: I cannot answer it... I am not an economist. Go and ask one, its certainly an interesting question.
> 
> I dont think that India would have a 2 trillion dollar economy without 100% of its current population. But it would still be higher than yours.
> 
> And consider this:
> *
> Agriculture provides just 15 % of our GDP but at the same time 60 % of our 1.2 billion people work in this sector!!!!!!!
> 
> So that means that "only" 40 % of all Indians provide 85% of our GDP.
> *




glad your being honest.

anyways
you gdp obviously wouldnt be this much it would be much much lower, less then half of its current amount.
do you know the reaosn that state has high gdp?
becuase all the big companies are there.
even with all that gdp amount 29 percent of the people are malnourished


*the reason i say that you gdp wouldnt be that far from ours is becuase all gdp is the amount of goods produced in your country thats it, i hope you knew that. and when you have a billion customers obviously more goods will be produced, do you get it yet? you exports are 300 billion which decrease to less then half becuase of the amount of labour available i believe. if you dont get it now then idk when you will.*


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> glad your being honest.
> 
> anyways
> you gdp obviously wouldnt be this much it would be much much lower, less then half of its current amount.
> do you know the reaosn that state has high gdp?
> becuase all the big companies are there.
> even with all that gdp amount 29 percent of the people are malnourished
> 
> 
> *the reason i say that you gdp wouldnt be that far from ours is becuase all gdp is the amount of goods produced in your country thats it, i hope you knew that. and when you have a billion customers obviously more goods will be produced, do you get it yet? you exports are 300 billion which decrease to less then half becuase of the amount of labour available i believe. if you dont get it now then idk when you will.*



he he he he i like your never accept your fault and always denai your shortcommings attitude typical pakistani 

well to tell you india came this far not deu to meherbani of unkle sam or all weather friends but by sheer hard work and owr Govts initiative to become a knowledge power from as earli as 1950,s and hard work by owr people and private sector USA & west gave us opportunity cause to them it made economik sense but you wont understand and keep bragging about owr poor well dont worry we are taking care of it but pakistan seems to be going in reverse gear in all the parameters of a modern nation state 

Apna Ghar Sambhlta Nahi Chale Hain hame naseehat dene

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Guys (pakistani friends).... If you try to choose Indian bikes.... You are going to get 

1) Style
2) Power
3) Mileage

at an affordable price......... let me tell you the entire face of pakistan would change... it did in india... in 90's it used to be Bajaj chetaks..... 2000's it was splendors.....2010's it is pulsar,CBZ,Apache, unicorns....

Tell you what.... Bajaj & TVS exports to over 53 countries across the world...... (other manufactures are not counted as they are with japanese origin)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

GURU DUTT said:


> he he he he i like your never accept your fault and always denai your shortcommings attitude typical pakistani
> 
> well to tell you india came this far not deu to meherbani of unkle sam or all weather friends but by sheer hard work and owr Govts initiative to become a knowledge power from as earli as 1950,s and hard work by owr people and private sector USA & west gave us opportunity cause to them it made economik sense but you wont understand and keep bragging about owr poor well dont worry we are taking care of it but pakistan seems to be going in reverse gear in all the parameters of a modern nation state
> 
> Apna Ghar Sambhlta Nahi Chale Hain hame naseehat dene



wth are you saying? im not understanding anything.


----------



## Bang Galore

qamar1990 said:


> *the reason i say that you gdp wouldnt be that far from ours is becuase all gdp is the amount of goods produced in your country thats it, i hope you knew that. and when you have a billion customers obviously more goods will be produced, do you get it yet? you exports are 300 billion which decrease to less then half becuase of the amount of labour available i believe. if you dont get it now then idk when you will.*



There are smaller countries with higher GDP. Direct correlation like you are doing is not always tenable. As for your analogy on exports, a high percentage of Indian exports is from software. Hardly a very large percentage of population involved.


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> wth are you saying? im not understanding anything.



he he he bhai im saying i like your typical pakistani attitude of denial and takin every thing as a conspiracy 

and im saying we reached here because of owr hard work and devotion towards eductaion & not by fighting like a mercenarry for USA 

and last but not the least i said stop lecturing us about poverty first look at the pathettik state of affairs of pakistan we are doing owr job


----------



## takeiteasy

I believe Japanese will outsource motorcycle making to India. we are getting better in it. 

Indian channels in neighbouring countries do the malice! they are popular and aam janta watches advertisements(India) and seeks the product.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Bang Galore said:


> There are smaller countries with higher GDP. Direct correlation like you are doing is not always tenable. As for your analogy on exports, a high percentage of Indian exports is from software. Hardly a very large percentage of population involved.



what percentage of your exports are software?


btw to indian even if your country is good , i want you to know that me personally i would rather see you proper cuase we are the same race of people "desi", our cultures the same so know how it feels when you suffer and when you prosper so i rather see you prosper more then any other country besides my own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uzair ramay

it would b greatly apreciated because i my self love mahindra jeeps...


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> what percentage of your exports are software?
> 
> 
> btw to indian even if your country is good , i want you to know that me personally *i would rather see you proper cuase we are the same race of people "desi", our cultures the same so know how it feels when you suffer and when you prosper so i rather see you prosper more then any other country besides my own.*



ha ha ha are you serous are you a pakistani well bhai dont you think your talkin a little toooo sweet last i heared on this forum most of the pakistanies think they are part of central asian and saudi culture ........

bhai ji jara sambhal ke kahin aap pe gaddarree ka ilzam na lag jaye = bhai dont talk like that other wise youl be named a traitor by uor own people


----------



## qamar1990

GURU DUTT said:


> ha ha ha are you serous are you a pakistani well bhai dont you think your talkin a little toooo sweet last i heared on this forum most of the pakistanies think they are part of central asian and saudi culture ........
> 
> bhai ji jara sambhal ke kahin aap pe gaddarree ka ilzam na lag jaye = bhai dont talk like that other wise youl be named a traitor by uor own people




just shut your ****** mouth, the reason indians and pakistanis argue is becuase of people like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> just shut your ****** mouth, the reason indians and pakistanis argue is becuase of people like you.


he he he why so agitated ...but sirji we know why are u talkin sweet ....well we dont want to be friends with pakistan either cause we will want a intellegent enemy like china than a backstabbing and stupid friend like pakistan no hard feelings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

qamar1990 said:


> what percentage of your exports are software?



Direct confirmed exports is $75 billion (approx). A lot of MNC typically under report software exports for a variety of reasons including domestic reaction in their own countries. IBM would be a good example._ (Accenture is another) _The company is pretty much an Indian company in terms of its work force & output, only headquartered in the U.S. However IBM typically resorts to terming many of its staff as consultants etc simply to avoid a domestic backlash in the U.S. regarding the quantum of work done in India. It is common knowledge in the industry. Difficult for both Indian & U.S. authorities to do anything because value addition is difficult to prove beyond invoiced levels especially when working within the same company's Indian & foreign entities.



qamar1990 said:


> btw to indian even if your country is good , i want you to know that me personally i would rather see you proper cuase we are the same race of people "desi", our cultures the same so know how it feels when you suffer and when you prosper so i rather see you prosper more then any other country besides my own.



Appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Subho



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

A1Kaid said:


> These brands should be banned from Pakistan, Pakistan needs to work on local production in the automobile industry.



There is a very long way to go for pakistan then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

darkinsky said:


> why do you have a problem when a pakistan refuses to buy the indian stuff, you can sell your bikes to gautemala, namebia for all we care
> 
> good luck



Kawasaki Bajaj Pulsar 200NS launched in Indonesia | Motoroids | Auto News and Reviews India | Car and Bike launches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

No offence,but Pak automobile field sucks .


----------



## cybertron

acetophenol said:


> No offence,but Pak automobile field sucks .



Lool athu parayan vendi e pandaran reopen cheyyanamayrnno


----------



## acetophenol

cybertron said:


> Lool athu parayan vendi e pandaran reopen cheyyanamayrnno



Chumma,irunitu oru pirupirupu,athu kondu cheythata!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShivajiBhosale

qamar1990 said:


> btw to indian even if your country is good , i want you to know that me personally i would rather see you proper cuase we are the same race of people "desi", our cultures the same so know how it feels when you suffer and when you prosper so i rather see you prosper more then any other country besides my own.



Are you a Mohajir? Since Punjabi Pakistanis seem to hate us.


----------



## ghilzai

qamar1990 said:


> what percentage of your exports are software?
> 
> 
> btw to indian even if your country is good , i want you to know that me personally i would rather see you proper cuase we are the same race of people "desi", our cultures the same so know how it feels when you suffer and when you prosper so i rather see you prosper more then any other country besides my own.




We are the same race, who is we when you say that?. They are not same race as me I have no associations with them and there are 49 million plus like me, you get this through your thick head we are watanis and not desis, you rather see those proposer who we consider as our enemy and subhuman people.

People like you and the comments you make are what turns me in to a pushtoon nationalist who rather work for pushtoon nation as people like yourself are not worth considering as my countrymen.



ShivajiBhosale said:


> Are you a Mohajir? Since Punjabi Pakistanis seem to hate us.



Punjabis don't hate you the hatred is from those west of the Indus they don't like your kind they never have they never will regardless of your religion because it's purely racial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

ghilzai said:


> We are the same race, who is we when you say that?. They are not same race as me I have no associations with them and there are 49 million plus like me, you get this through your thick head we are watanis and not desis, you rather see those proposer who we consider as our enemy and subhuman people.
> 
> People like you and the comments you make are what turns me in to a pushtoon nationalist who rather work for pushtoon nation as people like yourself are not worth considering as my countrymen.


I'm not going to say nothing about pathans since i have pathans in my family and plus i don't want to hurt the feelings of my pathan countrymen….. but get one thing in your head…we will never let there be a pathan nation….besides afghanistan…
kpk and Fata are and will will always be part of pakistan..



ShivajiBhosale said:


> Are you a Mohajir? Since Punjabi Pakistanis seem to hate us.


no I'm a Punjabi gujjar


----------



## ghilzai

qamar1990 said:


> I'm not going to say nothing about pathans since i have pathans in my family and plus i don't want to hurt the feelings of my pathan countrymen….. but get one thing in your head…we will never let there be a pathan nation….besides afghanistan…
> kpk and Fata are and will will always be part of pakistan..
> 
> 
> no I'm a Punjabi gujjar



You didn't give two hoots about Pukhtoons when you decided to call Indians same race as Pakistanis, when indians are not a same race themselves.

You deleted the Pukhtoons and Baluch when you said you guys are same race, so your comments really show how much you consider the above as your countrymen, you insulted them and you deleted them in a sentence.

If you are Gujjar then you must be stupid not to know you are racially not Indian but your roots are central Asian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

ghilzai said:


> We are the same race, who is we when you say that?. They are not same race as me I have no associations with them and there are 49 million plus like me, you get this through your thick head we are watanis and not desis, you rather see those proposer who we consider as our enemy and subhuman people.
> 
> People like you and the comments you make are what turns me in to a pushtoon nationalist who rather work for pushtoon nation as people like yourself are not worth considering as my countrymen.
> 
> 
> 
> Punjabis don't hate you the hatred is from those west of the Indus they don't like your kind they never have they never will regardless of your religion because it's purely racial.


Subhuman? Last time you Central Asians tried coming against my people we massacred you.


----------



## Indischer

ghilzai said:


> You didn't give two hoots about Pukhtoons when you decided to call Indians same race as you, when they are not a same race themselves.
> 
> You deleted the Pukhtoons and Baluch when you said you guys are same race, so your comments really show how much you consider the above as your countrymen, you insulted them, you totally deleted them.



What race are you man? Caucasoid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

RealityRa said:


> Subhuman? Last time you Central Asians tried coming against my people we massacred you.



We massacred you?
Is that something to be proud of? And what's this we?
You're some stupid civilian who spends his time fighting internet wars. You probably haven't even massacred anyone yet online either.


----------



## Echo_419

acetophenol said:


> No offence,but Pak automobile field sucks .



& you dig up 1 year old article to say that


----------



## GURU DUTT

ghilzai said:


> We are the same race, who is we when you say that?. They are not same race as me I have no associations with them and there are 49 million plus like me, you get this through your thick head we are watanis and not desis, you rather see those proposer who we consider as our enemy and subhuman people.
> 
> People like you and the comments you make are what turns me in to a pushtoon nationalist who rather work for pushtoon nation as people like yourself are not worth considering as my countrymen.
> 
> 
> 
> Punjabis don't hate you the hatred is from those west of the Indus they don't like your kind they never have they never will regardless of your religion because it's purely racial.


lolzzz and someone just a few posts back gave me "devine knowledge about peace and brother hood " post 292



*just shut your ****** mouth, the reason indians and pakistanis argue is becuase of people like you.

.......*


----------



## ShivajiBhosale

RealityRa said:


> Subhuman? Last time you Central Asians tried coming against my people we massacred you


Ignore him! We know how the superior pasthun race is being killed by them drones. He is calling us sub-human. What a joke. Those barbarians become civilized when they stayed in our country.

We can see what a great country Afghanistan is.  The only pasthuns who have achieved anything are the Indianized ones.
Maybe they should pack their bags and go back to Afghanistan or KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kṣamā

acetophenol said:


> No offence,but Pak automobile field sucks .


Sir, Did u just bump open an year old thread ?


----------



## acetophenol

kṣamā said:


> Sir, Did u just bump open an year old thread ?





Echo_419 said:


> & you dig up 1 year old article to say that



Firstly,I didn't check the date,I was browsing some bikes in Pakistan,and came across this thread in google.

Also,the subject of this thread is still relevant,Pakistan's automobile field is lagging behind and Indian companies will find lot of opportunities there.Cost of operations can be minimized due to the advantage of location,and Pakistan will get a much needed change.Win Win for both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

acetophenol said:


> Firstly,I didn't check the date,I was browsing some bikes in Pakistan,and came across this thread in google.
> 
> Also,the subject of this thread is still relevant,Pakistan's automobile field is lagging behind and Indian companies will find lot of opportunities there.Cost of operations can be minimized due to the advantage of location,and Pakistan will get a much needed change.Win Win for both countries.


well brother thing is indian autos will never suceed in pakistan cause pakistanies before eltting in indians will give complete freedom to chinese and chinese bikes are almost half the rates of indian ones though indian bikes are better suited for the sub continent conditiond and abuse deu to owr bad roads and overloading attitude 

just look at what great buisness a 1980s era tech "chinchi" is doing there 

ya but we can make a lot of money in spare parts for the same


----------



## American Pakistani

ghilzai said:


> We are the same race, who is we when you say that?. They are not same race as me I have no associations with them and there are 49 million plus like me, you get this through your thick head we are watanis and not desis, you rather see those proposer who we consider as our enemy and subhuman people.



I don't understand why some people from Punjab province claims that Pakistanis are "desi" people. I hate that word like h3ll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

ShivajiBhosale said:


> Are you a Mohajir? Since Punjabi Pakistanis seem to hate us.


no they dont... punjabis hate us..


----------



## Hiptullha

ShivajiBhosale said:


> Ignore him! We know how the superior pasthun race is being killed by them drones. He is calling us sub-human. What a joke. Those barbarians become civilized when they stayed in our country.
> 
> We can see what a great country Afghanistan is.  The only pasthuns who have achieved anything are the Indianized ones.
> Maybe they should pack their bags and go back to Afghanistan or KPK























Strange how a country becomes "barbaric" after the US is done with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

American Pakistani said:


> I don't understand why some people from Punjab province claims that Pakistanis are "desi" people. I hate that word like h3ll.



I am a Pakistani a Pakistani of Pukhtoon origin, but I am a Pakistani first, if people of certain ethnic group feel they are same or similar race to those east of the border then fine, say for example I am a Sindhi and I am desi or same race to those east of the border that's fine but don't say Pakistani because that includes me and many like me who don't feel that, same goes for those who feel racial association with those west of the border, say Pukhtoon is same or similar race to an afghan but don't say Pakistani.


What can I say I started to hear this word desi on this forum, I thought desi were predominately a referral to Gujarati, Patels, I could be wrong but Punjabis in my eyes are watanis and not desi.



hinduguy said:


> no they dont... punjabis hate us..



Every body hates you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

ghilzai said:


> I am a Pakistani a Pakistani of Pukhtoon origin, but I am a Pakistani first, if people of certain ethnic group feel they are same or similar race to those east of the border then fine, say for example I am a Sindhi and I am desi or same race to those east of the border that's fine but don't say Pakistani because that includes me and many like me who don't feel that, same goes for those who feel racial association with those west of the border, say Pukhtoon is same or similar race to an afghan but don't say Pakistani.
> 
> 
> What can I say I started to hear this word desi on this forum, I thought desi were predominately a referral to Gujarati, Patels, I could be wrong but Punjabis in my eyes are watanis and not desi.
> 
> 
> 
> Every body hates you.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

American Pakistani said:


> I don't understand why some people from Punjab province claims that Pakistanis are "desi" people. I hate that word like h3ll.



the only "desi" i know in Pakistan is "desi murghi" or "desi ghee"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*India-built big trucks drive beyond SAARC





*

*Tata Prima
*
Even as the domestic commercial vehicle market is on the road to recovery, exports are growing with increasing acceptance for Made in India big trucks in markets beyond SAARC region.

Though annual export volumes of medium and heavy duty (M&HD) trucks are below 20,000 units (as compared to domestic sales of about 162,000 units), they are expected to grow significantly in the coming years in view of the aggressive plans of domestic and foreign companies.

In FY14, exports of M&HD trucks grew by about 40 per cent at 16,709 units, while during the first quarter of present fiscal, it more than doubled to about 5,000 units (2400 units). These are excluding exports of Daimler India Commercial Vehicles (DICV) as it doesn’t disclose monthly or quarterly sales.

Among the key reasons for increasing truck exports by Indian firms such as Tata Motors and Ashok Leyland are *development of modern trucks and high HP engines. By producing trucks with world-class features and powered by higher HP engines, these companies could make such products appeal to buyers in various markets*, particularly in developing nations.





*Ashok Leyland Neptune Engine*

Also, global brands such as Daimler and Volvo have made their Indian operations as their export hubs to serve various markets, yet another acknowledgement for India’s world class manufacturing capabilities.

*Presently Tata is the largest truck exporter from India, followed by VE Commercial Vehicle (VECV) and Ashok Leyland.* Tata’s present major market is SAARC nations, while it is aggressively expanding to African region, Australia and Indonesia, among others. DICV has been selling India-built Fuso trucks since May 2013 in various markets as India has been made as its hub to serve Asian and African markets.

VECV’s present export markets include South Asia and some countries of Africa and Middle East, its new products that are being unveiled now will also be adapted for exports to these markets by leveraging the Volvo Group distribution.

“The exports focus of India OEMs has shifted from just meeting the requirement of nearby countries to relatively more developed/advanced markets in South-East Asia, Middle East and Africa with newly developed truck platforms,” said Shamsher Dewan, Vice President, Icra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

gslv mk3 said:


> *India-built big trucks drive beyond SAARC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Tata Prima
> *
> Even as the domestic commercial vehicle market is on the road to recovery, exports are growing with increasing acceptance for Made in India big trucks in markets beyond SAARC region.
> 
> Though annual export volumes of medium and heavy duty (M&HD) trucks are below 20,000 units (as compared to domestic sales of about 162,000 units), they are expected to grow significantly in the coming years in view of the aggressive plans of domestic and foreign companies.
> 
> In FY14, exports of M&HD trucks grew by about 40 per cent at 16,709 units, while during the first quarter of present fiscal, it more than doubled to about 5,000 units (2400 units). These are excluding exports of Daimler India Commercial Vehicles (DICV) as it doesn’t disclose monthly or quarterly sales.
> 
> Among the key reasons for increasing truck exports by Indian firms such as Tata Motors and Ashok Leyland are *development of modern trucks and high HP engines. By producing trucks with world-class features and powered by higher HP engines, these companies could make such products appeal to buyers in various markets*, particularly in developing nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ashok Leyland Neptune Engine*
> 
> Also, global brands such as Daimler and Volvo have made their Indian operations as their export hubs to serve various markets, yet another acknowledgement for India’s world class manufacturing capabilities.
> 
> *Presently Tata is the largest truck exporter from India, followed by VE Commercial Vehicle (VECV) and Ashok Leyland.* Tata’s present major market is SAARC nations, while it is aggressively expanding to African region, Australia and Indonesia, among others. DICV has been selling India-built Fuso trucks since May 2013 in various markets as India has been made as its hub to serve Asian and African markets.
> 
> VECV’s present export markets include South Asia and some countries of Africa and Middle East, its new products that are being unveiled now will also be adapted for exports to these markets by leveraging the Volvo Group distribution.
> 
> “The exports focus of India OEMs has shifted from just meeting the requirement of nearby countries to relatively more developed/advanced markets in South-East Asia, Middle East and Africa with newly developed truck platforms,” said Shamsher Dewan, Vice President, Icra.



The Pakistanis should cooperate with us on Automobile sector they get jobs & we get some extra cash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @RV

Although it's an old thread but can't stop myself from posting in it.

My current Bike:




Done 560Kms in a day, gone till 118km/hr. And after that trip only i was tired not my Bike. Love you "Lord of Streets".

My previous Bike: 






Used it for almost 5 years and it was nice. Although i wanted to have TVS Apache but my dad allowed me this. 

I am jealous of my Dad as it was his Bike:


----------



## Max Pain

Echo_419 said:


> The Pakistanis should cooperate with us on Automobile sector they get jobs & we get some extra cash


I wish the same,
if somehow a local manufacturing deal is made with Indian Automobile Companies, especially the ones in two wheeler sector then it'll benefit both the parties but if its just local assembly then i dont its gonna work out,



acetophenol said:


> Firstly,I didn't check the date,I was browsing some bikes in Pakistan,and came across this thread in google.
> 
> Also,the subject of this thread is still relevant,Pakistan's automobile field is lagging behind and Indian companies will find lot of opportunities there.Cost of operations can be minimized due to the advantage of location,and Pakistan will get a much needed change.Win Win for both countries.


Same, I found this thread via google. was looing for pakistani bikes and found this thread instead



GURU DUTT said:


> well brother thing is indian autos will never suceed in pakistan cause pakistanies before eltting in indians will give complete freedom to chinese and chinese bikes are almost half the rates of indian ones though indian bikes are better suited for the sub continent conditiond and abuse deu to owr bad roads and overloading attitude
> 
> just look at what great buisness a 1980s era tech "chinchi" is doing there
> 
> ya but we can make a lot of money in spare parts for the same


Thas certainly not the case, even the best of chinese bikes arent that good as compared to what Ive seen in indian bikes, plus since there's not tha much of competition so they still sell em in prices that arent exactly worth it,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

American Pakistani said:


> I don't understand why some people from Punjab province claims that Pakistanis are "desi" people.


Desi = Indian. Taken from Sanskrit word Des. Pakistanis are most probable descends of Arabia or Turkey. Punjabis in Pakistan who claim to be Desi are most likely migrated from India.


----------



## xyxmt

Skull and Bones said:


> Both have markets for each other's bikes, Pakistanis can get access to Indian 150cc bikes, while Indians can get more fuel efficient bikes, g*iven that they meets our emission standards.*



oh come on now



911 said:


> Desi = Indian. Taken from Sanskrit word Des. Pakistanis are most probable descends of Arabia or Turkey. Punjabis in Pakistan who claim to be Desi are most likely migrated from India.



just like natives are in North America because Native is an english word. Desi is Hindi and urdu word, its just a word that means local it does not mean people of certain area or religion, even a arabian or Turkish origin person born and live in Pakistan is a desi person.


----------



## Viper0011.

shree835 said:


> Indian car companies like Tata, Mahindra and 2 wheeler comanies like Bajaj and TVS are one of the biggest manufacturers of automobiles in the world (Eg: Bajaj Auto is world's 4'th largest 2 wheeler maker).
> 
> *But sadly these companies have not been able to do business in Pakistan due to political reasons. *Has the time now come for these companies to enter Pakistan with its products?



Before Pakistan allows this Indian economic invasion into her country, I think the bigger question is, what will "India" let Pakistan sell in India? 

There was a Trade Expo just Yesterday for Indo-Pakistan products. The Shiv Sena's terrorists came in, destroyed all Pakistani trade posts (stalls as you guys call in Indo-Pak) and forced everyone to leave.

So the trade can't be one way. It needs to be balanced for both parties. For every billion the Pakistanis spend, Pakistan should get gain a billion inside her economy through her own products and services sales too. And Shiv Sena and RSS and the BJP (all cousins of the Indian Government of today's times) need to be stopped. One can't expect trade when you block, beat and at times, kill the other party trying to do the same!! Just my opinion.

Any foreign trade and other delegation and dignitary is the responsibility of the host country.


----------



## 911

xyxmt said:


> just like natives are in North America because Native is an english word. Desi is Hindi and urdu word, its just a word that means local it does not mean people of certain area or religion, even a arabian or Turkish origin person born and live in Pakistan is a desi person.


You proved yourself wrong . Whites in America are not naives, just like Pakistanis are not Desi. Moreover Pakistan is a part of Extended Middle East.


----------



## Viper0011.

911 said:


> You proved yourself wrong . Whites in America are not naives, just like Pakistanis are not Desi. Moreover Pakistan is a part of Extended Middle East.




So Pakistan was cut from India, shared the same cultural and language but for your "convenience" its now a part of the "Greater Middle East"? Changing the world order and geographies inside your head? Let me guess, too much Whiskey....???? It is the weekend and even I am hung over


----------



## 911

Viper0011. said:


> Before Pakistan allows this Indian economic invasion into her country, I think the bigger question is, what will "India" let Pakistan sell in India?
> 
> There was a Trade Expo just Yesterday for Indo-Pakistan products. The Shiv Sena's terrorists came in, destroyed all Pakistani trade posts (stalls as you guys call in Indo-Pak) and forced everyone to leave.
> 
> So the trade can't be one way. It needs to be balanced for both parties. For every billion the Pakistanis spend, Pakistan should get gain a billion inside her economy through her own products and services sales too. And Shiv Sena and RSS and the BJP (all cousins of the Indian Government of today's times) need to be stopped. One can't expect trade when you block, beat and at times, kill the other party trying to do the same!! Just my opinion.
> 
> Any foreign trade and other delegation and dignitary is the responsibility of the host country.


Its not neccesary to have trade of same thing both ways. If India has better automobile industry then why import from Pakistan. Although other things can be imported. I am in favour of direct trade between India and Pakistan. And for your reciprocaring thing, India has a dedicated channel for imported Pakistani shows while Pakistan is yet to telecast an Indian show legaly forget about launching a saperate channel.



Viper0011. said:


> So Pakistan was cut from India, shared the same cultural and language but for your "convenience" its now a part of the "Greater Middle East"? Changing the world order and geographies inside your head? Let me guess, too much Whiskey....???? It is the weekend and even I am hung over


You are confusing history with present. Most of people living in Pakistan are invaders, under estimating mass migrations. And Pakistan was created on religious basis and not on ethnic bases. I can point out difference between an Indian and a Pakistani but its hard to point out differnce from a Pakistani and an Arab or other Middle Eastern. Look your Army chief he look like Saddam Hussain of Iraq.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Its on them to decide. We shouldn't be begging them to sell our products. 

If I am not wrong then their army uses Land Rover Defender , which is owned by TATA
So logically TATA is in use in Pakistan already lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Viper0011. said:


> Before Pakistan allows this Indian economic invasion into her country, I think the bigger question is, what will "India" let Pakistan sell in India?
> 
> There was a Trade Expo just Yesterday for Indo-Pakistan products. The Shiv Sena's terrorists came in, destroyed all Pakistani trade posts (stalls as you guys call in Indo-Pak) and forced everyone to leave.
> 
> So the trade can't be one way. It needs to be balanced for both parties. For every billion the Pakistanis spend, Pakistan should get gain a billion inside her economy through her own products and services sales too. And Shiv Sena and RSS and the BJP (all cousins of the Indian Government of today's times) need to be stopped. One can't expect trade when you block, beat and at times, kill the other party trying to do the same!! Just my opinion.
> 
> Any foreign trade and other delegation and dignitary is the responsibility of the host country.



These types of things happen in South Asia on a more positive note i bought 2 Pakistanis suits in last trade fair for my Mom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

gslv mk3 said:


> *India-built big trucks drive beyond SAARC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Tata Prima
> *
> Even as the domestic commercial vehicle market is on the road to recovery, exports are growing with increasing acceptance for Made in India big trucks in markets beyond SAARC region.
> 
> Though annual export volumes of medium and heavy duty (M&HD) trucks are below 20,000 units (as compared to domestic sales of about 162,000 units), they are expected to grow significantly in the coming years in view of the aggressive plans of domestic and foreign companies.
> 
> In FY14, exports of M&HD trucks grew by about 40 per cent at 16,709 units, while during the first quarter of present fiscal, it more than doubled to about 5,000 units (2400 units). These are excluding exports of Daimler India Commercial Vehicles (DICV) as it doesn’t disclose monthly or quarterly sales.
> 
> Among the key reasons for increasing truck exports by Indian firms such as Tata Motors and Ashok Leyland are *development of modern trucks and high HP engines. By producing trucks with world-class features and powered by higher HP engines, these companies could make such products appeal to buyers in various markets*, particularly in developing nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ashok Leyland Neptune Engine*
> 
> Also, global brands such as Daimler and Volvo have made their Indian operations as their export hubs to serve various markets, yet another acknowledgement for India’s world class manufacturing capabilities.
> 
> *Presently Tata is the largest truck exporter from India, followed by VE Commercial Vehicle (VECV) and Ashok Leyland.* Tata’s present major market is SAARC nations, while it is aggressively expanding to African region, Australia and Indonesia, among others. DICV has been selling India-built Fuso trucks since May 2013 in various markets as India has been made as its hub to serve Asian and African markets.
> 
> VECV’s present export markets include South Asia and some countries of Africa and Middle East, its new products that are being unveiled now will also be adapted for exports to these markets by leveraging the Volvo Group distribution.
> 
> “The exports focus of India OEMs has shifted from just meeting the requirement of nearby countries to relatively more developed/advanced markets in South-East Asia, Middle East and Africa with newly developed truck platforms,” said Shamsher Dewan, Vice President, Icra.


Tata has been in africa since late 70s. except for south africa where man, volvo dominate the rest is tata trucks


----------



## Viper0011.

Echo_419 said:


> These types of things happen in South Asia on a more positive note i bought 2 Pakistanis suits in last trade fair for my Mom



Oh Cool. If you follow my posts for years, I am a BIG fan of peace, stability and trade. That's the future of the globe. My point was just focused on the fact that the trade has to be balanced and beneficial for both. Not an assault like the Chinese did on the West by producing cheapest Pens to Ships if you know what I mean.


----------



## Johny D

Don't Pakistanis import Jaguars and Land Rovers ? If not, they are really missing some of the best and beautiful machines in the world!


----------

